# Stupid Spyro gets all the Cynder!



## sethisto (Jan 15, 2010)

This is gonna sound crazy, because it is.  I get extremely jealous when I see Cynder with other guys.  I know shes fake, but I'm obsessed with her so it kills me.  

Have you ever been jealous of your furry crush with someone?


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes. I like cynder too.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

Let's ask Cynder how much she likes to be around me.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2010)

Cynder is the better of the two, I don't care what people say.  The elements are awesome and they seem to be much more powerful.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 15, 2010)

No. My furry crushes aren't real. Plus I'm not the (sexually) possessive sort, so either way...


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Let's ask Cynder how much she likes to be around me.



*Captains moves in for the steal*


----------



## sethisto (Jan 15, 2010)

Shoo! bad captain spyro!


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

.......I'm not gonna say anything


----------



## quayza (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats my girl^-^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 15, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 15, 2010)

I just died a little inside.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I just died a little inside.



Welcome to the party.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 15, 2010)

To be serious, no. My first and last fur crush was on Fifi La Fume of Tiny Toons. Granted, I was jealous of Hampton at the time (this was like young teen years), but I got over it.

In the end, it's silly. It's one thing to think a character looks attractive (I think Wave the Swallow looks cute, FYI), but to have a crush is needless and potentially harmful.



sethisto said:


> Shoo! bad captain spyro!



That's not what Cynder said...


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 15, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That's not what Cynder said...



Oh snap.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 15, 2010)

ouch


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 15, 2010)

My Fur-Crush is on Kyuubi from Naruto. But sadly, he's sealed in a cage >.<*


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 15, 2010)

sethisto said:


> This is gonna sound crazy, because it is.  I get extremely jealous when I see Cynder with other guys.  I know shes fake, but I'm obsessed with her so it kills me.
> 
> Have you ever been jealous of your furry crush with someone?



No. Go get some psychiatric help. You're ill.

And if this sounds like I'm joking, I'm not. Go see a doctor.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2010)

Why - for some reason - do I feel like sethisto was the person who kept posting Cynder images on /tg/ a short while back?


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Why - for some reason - do I feel like sethisto was the person who kept posting Cynder images on /tg/ a short while back?



Because he's the same person who starts a thread every week on /tg/ and lulz.net. He even posted this same thread there, too.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Because he's the same person who starts a thread every week on /tg/ and lulz.net. He even posted this same thread there, too.


That would explain it.


----------



## Gonebatty (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats it, screw being underage. I need a fucking drink. T_T

Go see a quack, OP.


----------



## Korex (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah..cynders cool


----------



## sethisto (Jan 15, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Because he's the same person who starts a thread every week on /tg/ and lulz.net. He even posted this same thread there, too.



ohgawd who are you


----------



## Isen (Jan 16, 2010)

um what the hell


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

*lol*  Wow, even as a fellow dragon-lover, you guys are taking this a bit far.

If you want a dragon girlfriend, do what I'm going to do: wait a few decades & build one.  (Or be insanely rich, wait a few decades & pay someone else to build one for you.)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *lol*  Wow, even as a fellow dragon-lover, you guys are taking this a bit far.
> 
> If you want a dragon girlfriend, do what I'm going to do: wait a few decades & build one.  (Or be insanely rich, wait a few decades & pay someone else to build one for you.)



 If you're going to "build" a robot girlfriend once technology advances that's pretty sad. Also what the fuck is going on in this thread?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you're going to "build" a robot girlfriend once technology advances that's pretty sad. Also what the fuck is going on in this thread?


Hey, I've wanted a fembot gf even before I wanted a dragon gf.  Combining the two sounds damned good to me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Hey, I've wanted a fembot gf even before I wanted a dragon gf.  Combining the two sounds damned good to me.



Boy then do I have something for you lonely internet dweller! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=383yEz3OZB4 (I didn't watch it but I assume its not work safe)


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 16, 2010)

OK, so.

As far as relationships go, I prefer canon relationships. Cynder's cool, I wish the third game was as good as the first two because that third game was horrible. Cynder's also meant to be with Spyro, as underdevelopped that third game romantic relationship was...

Second, why the heck the obsession with a video game character. I mean, I can understand that, and the crushes, it can happen, you can watch shows or play games and be attracted to a single character out of the bunch but to actually feel angry or jealous when you see fanpics of her with say, SPYRO or some other guy... wow...that's...ridiculous.

I'm baffled, but then again, I am in the internet so I'm not TOO surprised.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Boy then do I have something for you lonely internet dweller! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=383yEz3OZB4 (I didn't watch it but I assume its not work safe)


Yeah, I've kept tabs with the companion robot technology.  So far, I'm not impressed.  Making robots that look & feel lifelike is the easy part.  Making them intelligent enough that they're interesting to be around?  MUCH more difficult!

As much as I wish it wasn't the case, I know I'll be 80 or even older before we have robots that can hope to match the human brain in sheer processing power.  Even if I'm still alive when such things become available, I don't think draconic robot sex slaves would be allowed into the retirement home!  

Back to the OP: I played the first Spyro trilogy but I haven't followed the series since Insomniac stopped developing them.  Is Cynder really that sexy?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, I've kept tabs with the companion robot technology.  So far, I'm not impressed.  Making robots that look & feel lifelike is the easy part.  Making them intelligent enough that they're interesting to be around?  MUCH more difficult!
> 
> As much as I wish it wasn't the case, I know I'll be 80 or even older before we have robots that can hope to match the human brain in sheer processing power.  Even if I'm still alive when such things become available, I don't think draconic robot sex slaves would be allowed into the retirement home!



But with Roxxxy all of your dreams of fucking a cold, lifeless form that talks in a microsoft sam-like voice can finally be fulfilled!.... Why, why does that exist?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2010)

Didn't you already post a topic about this same thing, OP?

Oh, wait, yeah, you did.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Didn't you already post a topic about this same thing, OP?
> 
> Oh, wait, yeah, you did.



What about the furry fandom attracts these people? Is it the porn? I'm guessing it's the porn...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What about the furry fandom attracts these people? Is it the porn? I'm guessing it's the porn...



Where else are you going to find dragon porn?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Where else are you going to find dragon porn?



Good point... Though I am still a firm believe that the only thing dragons are good for is dropping loot.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good point... Though I am still a firm believe that the only thing dragons are good for is dropping loot.



And porn.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But with Roxxxy all of your dreams of fucking a cold, lifeless form that talks in a microsoft sam-like voice can finally be fulfilled!.... Why, why does that exist?


Bah.  No scales?  No tail?  Fail!  



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Where else are you going to find dragon porn?


True.  But porn (dragon or otherwise) isn't why I'm here.  I just enjoy being around other sick freaks like myself.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Bah.  No scales?  No tail?  Fail!
> 
> True.  But porn (dragon or otherwise) isn't why I'm here.  I just enjoy being around other sick freaks like myself.



You don't get out much do you?


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't get out much do you?


Frequently, yes.  I'm just in a strange mood tonite.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

Rainwhisker said:


> OK, so.
> 
> As far as relationships go, I prefer canon relationships. Cynder's cool, I wish the third game was as good as the first two because that third game was horrible. Cynder's also meant to be with Spyro, as underdevelopped that third game romantic relationship was...
> 
> ...



I really loved the third game.  Cynder was sort of cow looking in the second game.  She was so amazing in the third though...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Frequently, yes.  I'm just in a strange mood tonite.



So I noticed...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I really loved the third game.  Cynder was sort of cow looking in the second game.  She was so amazing in the third though...



Is spyro all you talk about? There are better games out there...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is spyro all you talk about? There are better games out there...


_*Heretic!!!*_


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is spyro all you talk about? There are better games out there...



But the other games don't have CYNDER AMG~


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Didn't you already post a topic about this same thing, OP?
> 
> Oh, wait, yeah, you did.



Oh and.. that was a while ago.  And wasn't specifically about Cynder and jealousy.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> But the other games don't have CYNDER AMG~



From now on whenever I slaughter a dragon in a fantasy game, I'll think of all the people in this thread that have a hard on for them.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is spyro all you talk about? There are better games out there...



This forum moves faster than lulz..

Honestly I was depressed for months after finishing that game.  It was like losing Cynder forever.  I don't think they will release another game, but if they do I doubt they will keep Cynder so attractive. A lot of the fans of the series hate the fact that they "sexified" Cynder, since their forums are bombareded by people similiar to me in terms of cynderloove.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> This forum moves faster than lulz..
> 
> Honestly I was depressed for months after finishing that game.  It was like losing Cynder forever.  I don't think they will release another game, but if they do I doubt they will keep Cynder so attractive. A lot of the fans of the series hate the fact that they &quot;sexified&quot; Cynder, since their forums are bombareded by people similiar to me in terms of cynderloove.



I know man! Nothing is more erotic than a children's videogame character! Man Peach from Mario Bros has such a nice ass! When I beat New Super Mario Bros Wii I was devastated that I'd have to wait for Galaxies 2 before I could see her again!


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks OP. Now I know who's behind all that idiotic Cynder BS at lulz.net


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 16, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Thanks OP. Now I know who's behind all that idiotic Cynder BS at lulz.net



Speaking of...


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Speaking of...


They suggested i go somewhere less hostile.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> They suggested i go somewhere less hostile.



This place is probably more hostile; we hate everyone.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

It seems pretty tame here


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It seems pretty tame here



That's because its like, 5 AM eastern.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

I mean in general.  I haven't been told to kill myself yet, or that i'll die alone, or no one will cry at my funeral, or any of the other fun stuff lulz/4chan like to throw around!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I mean in general.  I haven't been told to kill myself yet, or that i'll die alone, or no one will cry at my funeral, or any of the other fun stuff lulz/4chan like to throw around!



 Well, you should kill yourself because you'll die alone. I bet nobody will cry at your funeral though. :V


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> This forum moves faster than lulz..
> 
> Honestly I was depressed for months after finishing that game.  It was like losing Cynder forever.  I don't think they will release another game, but if they do I doubt they will keep Cynder so attractive. A lot of the fans of the series hate the fact that they "sexified" Cynder, since their forums are bombareded by people similiar to me in terms of cynderloove.



theres a spyro movie coming 0=

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1133604/


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

Yah but judging on how they made spyro look, i cant imagine what cynder will look like.

That movie was supposed to be released at christmas, but it keeps getting pushed back. no word on if it was completely axed yet.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Yah but judging on how they made spyro look, i cant imagine what cynder will look like.
> 
> That movie was supposed to be released at christmas, but it keeps getting pushed back. no word on if it was completely axed yet.



Why are you so obsessed with a children's video game character that is not sexual at all?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

I've always been crazy for female dragons, and cynder is the first one that is actually well known and has a video game.  






Just her shape, and her sassy attitude in game, and her cuteness... Shes exactly what I look for in dragons.  I never really liked the more realistic dragons, and shes the perfect cartoony dragon.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I've always been crazy for female dragons, and cynder is the first one that is actually well known and has a video game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So that's the thing you've been obsessed with and talking about how sexy it is? God damnit internet, god damnit...


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

Well everyone has their fetishes.  Mine is just cute female dragons ;p


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well everyone has their fetishes.  Mine is just cute female dragons ;p



I think it's more of "jacking off to kid's cartoon characters". Also I don't have any weird kinks/fetishes.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well everyone has their fetishes.  Mine is just cute female dragons ;p



Sane people, even most furries have enough..brains? tact? to keep their weird fetishes to themselves instead of visiting them onto places that do not want to know. You make a lovely case for doxing.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think it's more of "jacking off to kid's cartoon characters". Also I don't have any weird kinks/fetishes.



why do you even come to these forums -_-
your not even a furry


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> why do you even come to these forums -_-
> your not even a furry



Yes I am, and it's you're.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I am, and it's you're.


 
lol you're, I tend to miss that word if I'm in a hurry to post xD


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 16, 2010)

I FUCKING LOVE CYNDER! Well, a lot more than spyro... But yeah...
I don't know how I rediscovered it, maybe some porn that I refused to look at, but reminded me of it, I haven't played the games involved with Cynder... only the first two EVER made...

I don't actually look at her in a sexual way, but their story and their implied emotional bonds just had my heart die... and quite severely, at that... Yup, I love how their relationship starts out from the day that Spyro rescued her, and the trouble and aid she's been to him since... how she stops him from his dark side, how she betrays him with hers, and how she whispers "I love you" at the end... totally N'aww...

Anyway, she seemed to be a bit of a bitch at the beginning of the last game, as in, snide and a bit snappy... until she warms up of course...
Also, does it occur to you that she was really intending to betray Spyro the entire time? I think her confusion near the end called for it, and she nearly did entirely turn on him... just a thought...

As for your jealousy fetish, it doesn't matter, I find the physical characteristics of dragons alluring as well, but in terms of Cynder and Spyro, I dislike the idea of ruining the innocent heartfelt things that they embody.



Captain Spyro said:


> Let's ask Cynder how much she likes to be around me.


 
Well, I think we can figure that out! :3



Jashwa said:


> I just died a little inside.


 
You do that alot, how many times can you possibly die!?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I've always been crazy for female dragons, and cynder is the first one that is actually well known and has a video game.
> 
> *snip*
> Just her shape, and her sassy attitude in game, and her cuteness... Shes exactly what I look for in dragons.  I never really liked the more realistic dragons, and shes the perfect cartoony dragon.



No offense, but seriously, you need to move on from that obsession. It's one thing to think of a character as cute, but from my own experience, it's not something you can live with.



Mojotaian said:


> Well, I think we can figure that out! :3



She did too. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, is my simple answer to this thread.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 16, 2010)

At least I'm still sane enough to have crushes on people that exist.

Jasper doesn't count |:c


----------



## Korex (Jan 16, 2010)

Before..but now..i feel it's weird having a crush that doesn't exist..


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay...another thng I refuse to play because furries ruined it. :V


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Uh.
I guess I've had crushes on furry people.
So, maybe I qualify for this thread.

Um.
No.
Just on the basis that I don't really get jealous, and part of the reason I usually like someone is that they're such a free spirit. I'm attracted to people like that. So, if they're going around with some other girl or guy or whatever, I'll live.

As for cartoons.
Well.
Uh.
I had a crush on a cartoon character once, but they're like a cartoon and they don't really have thoughts and aspirations of their own. But I appreciate their character wholly, so if that includes popping a dick in some other cartoon, hey they're just doing what comes natural to their people.

god, that makes me feel like a weirdo


----------



## Gight (Jan 16, 2010)

I feel sad now...

I just gave up hope for the world....

(Yeah... I know It took a long time...)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 16, 2010)

Google damn you furfags. Stop ruining mah games!


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

Also, I still have a fur crush on Sparky from Lilo And Stitch.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

So am I the only one who doesn't have a crush on cartoon characters?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So am I the only one who doesn't have a crush on cartoon characters?


 

Nope, just the onle one brave enough to admit it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Nope, just the onle one brave enough to admit it.


I'd think you'd have to be brave to admit to _having _a crush on a cartoon character, not admitting you _don't_...


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd think you'd have to be brave to admit to _having _a crush on a cartoon character, not admitting you _don't_...


 

In a world of Furs, you'd be brave to admit you don't, cuz animal people are pervs most of the time. "Normal" people would be brave to admit they do cuz it's kinda like beastiality.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh my god, this thread survived the night?

Anyway, why isn't there any lovin' for Spyro here?


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh my god, this thread survived the night?
> 
> Anyway, why isn't there any lovin' for Spyro here?


 

Cuz no one recognizes the awesomeness that is our beloved purple dragonic videogame character of the 90's & 00's...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

I played a sypro game once... It wasn't anything special. I'd rather play mario.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd rather play Pokemon, Naruto, and Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, in all honesty.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I'd rather play Pokemon, Naruto, and Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, in all honesty.


The Naruto games suck and Mario is and will always be better than Sonic. :V


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The Naruto games suck and Mario is and will always be better than Sonic. :V


 

I only play the first 2 Clash of Ninja games and any Ultimate Ninja games I can get my paws on. The rest is not of any interest, xcept the Xbox 360 game.

But I liked Mario 64 for the Nintendo 64. That game was WIN.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Cuz no one recognizes the awesomeness that is our beloved purple dragonic videogame character of the 90's & 00's...



Yeah I sort of pretend some of the newer games (Shadow Legacy in particular) just don't exist.

A small part of me died when I played that, and not just because I like the series.

I mean, I sit here, playing games from like, 1992, and even I want to know how the fuck you make a game that bad without *trying.*


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Yeah I sort of pretend some of the newer games (Shadow Legacy in particular) just don't exist.
> 
> A small part of me died when I played that, and not just because I like the series.
> 
> I mean, I sit here, playing games from like, 1992, and even I want to know how the fuck you make a game that bad without *trying.*


 
I only played 1 Spyro game. It was Enter The Dragonfly. And it was actually fun. But like the newer Sonic games, the newer Spyro games just really shouldn't exist.

Old games from the 90's and earlier 00's were fun. Like Pokemon Gold & Silver & Crystal.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I only played 1 Spyro game. It was Enter The Dragonfly. And it was actually fun. But like the newer Sonic games, the newer Spyro games just really shouldn't exist.
> 
> Old games from the 90's and earlier 00's were fun. Like Pokemon Gold & Silver & Crystal.



Enter The Dragonfly was fantastic, there's a reason the series got off to a good start and that is it. 

Shadow Legacy, uh... I could bitch about a lot of things in that game, but I'll just point out that there are glitches that actually disrupt your gameplay, and that should speak for itself. Bump a button while a treasure chest is sloooowly appearing as you finish pounding enemies (or don't take your finger off the button fast enough) and your treasure chest is gone. Forever. Even if it's a relatively important item. Gone.

Apparently they didn't test it before releasing it or something, or didn't care. Or maybe someone just wanted to screw with the players.

Anyway, back onto the subject of old-as-dinosaur-shit games, most of what I still play and love doesn't have a fan following, at least not in the furry realm. Phantasmagoria, King's Quest, Castles, Dare To Dream, GoldenEye 007, Mario (okay sort of a fan following), Seiken Densetsu series (if you count the gay pink dragon I guess), LoZ, etc.

I stopped playing Pokemon in middle school, when I saw that they weren't going to come up with anything new, ever, except more half-baked monsters. So yeah, first and second gen are where it's at.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Enter The Dragonfly was fantastic, there's a reason the series got off to a good start and that is it.
> 
> Shadow Legacy, uh... I could bitch about a lot of things in that game, but I'll just point out that there are glitches that actually disrupt your gameplay, and that should speak for itself. Bump a button while a treasure chest is sloooowly appearing as you finish pounding enemies (or don't take your finger off the button fast enough) and your treasure chest is gone. Forever. Even if it's a relatively important item. Gone.
> 
> ...


The way I see it anyone who didn't play goldeneye, LoZ, or Mario had a broken childhood.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The way I see it anyone who didn't play goldeneye, LoZ, or Mario had a broken childhood.



This is why I still have a 64. My brother is holding fast to our old SNES and Playstation though. 

He always hogs stuff.

ALWAYS.

/sibling rivalry


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This is why I still have a 64. My brother is holding fast to our old SNES and Playstation though.
> 
> He always hogs stuff.
> 
> ...


I have an awesome gamer family so we have every old system. From NES to the Wii, a PS1 & 2, a dreamcast, and both xboxs. All of them work too.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have an awesome gamer family so we have every old system. From NES to the Wii, a PS1 & 2, a dreamcast, and both xboxs. All of them work too.



You lucky bastard. I think I hate you just a little. ;|

Most of ours have spread out over my brother, our four gamer cousins, an uncle or two, and myself. We were all pretty much in agreement on things back in the day, but now we're a mish-mash of semi-pro PC gamers, Final Fantasy nerds, a Sonicfag, the one who won't shut up about Assassin's Creed, the one who always falls off Rainbow Road in MK, and me.

We're freaks.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You lucky bastard. I think I hate you just a little. ;|
> 
> Most of ours have spread out over my brother, our four gamer cousins, an uncle or two, and myself. We were all pretty much in agreement on things back in the day, but now we're a mish-mash of semi-pro PC gamers, Final Fantasy nerds, a Sonicfag, the one who won't shut up about Assassin's Creed, the one who always falls off Rainbow Road in MK, and me.
> 
> We're freaks.



Sounds fun... and I don't hate you, I love you! Even though I don't know you! :V


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh my god, this thread survived the night?
> 
> Anyway, why isn't there any lovin' for Spyro here?



I would kiss Elijah Wood's on his delicious little boy lips.

there
god, his eyes give me the heebie jeebies


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds fun... and I don't hate you, I love you! Even though I don't know you! :V



Oh but I know you. >;| -STALK-



jellyhurwit said:


> I would kiss Elijah Wood's on his delicious little boy lips.
> 
> there
> god, his eyes give me the heebie jeebies



I think part of my brain just--

What?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think part of my brain just--
> 
> What?



he's spyro


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> he's spyro



I don't obsess to the point of caring about the voice actors. They're not furry enough for me.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't obsess to the point of caring about the voice actors. They're not furry enough for me.



What if he was in a spyro suit?
Then would you give him a big kiss on the lips?

c:


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> What if he was in a spyro suit?
> Then would you give him a big kiss on the lips?
> 
> c:



Well...

Uh...

See, the thing is...

Why do you do this to me? ;_;


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Enter The Dragonfly was fantastic, there's a reason the series got off to a good start and that is it.
> 
> Shadow Legacy, uh... I could bitch about a lot of things in that game, but I'll just point out that there are glitches that actually disrupt your gameplay, and that should speak for itself. Bump a button while a treasure chest is sloooowly appearing as you finish pounding enemies (or don't take your finger off the button fast enough) and your treasure chest is gone. Forever. Even if it's a relatively important item. Gone.



ETD was fantastic?

Holy, IMO, that game about killed the series. Hell, there were so many graphical errors and glitches that it's a wonder the bugs didn't have bugs.

Shadow Legacy was...all right, there I never had the motivation to finish it.

The Insomniac trilogy remains the gold standard of the Spyro series, IMO. I'll admit though, the three GBA games from Digital Eclipse were great, as are the three Legend games, IMO.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 16, 2010)

Shadow Legacy was incredibly easy.  I think I beat it in like 2-3 hours and I was half-assing the whole thing.

I liked the Legend trilogy.  Those were fun and I somehow got my cousins addicted to them.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ETD was fantastic?
> 
> Holy, IMO, that game about killed the series. Hell, there were so many graphical errors and glitches that it's a wonder the bugs didn't have bugs.
> 
> ...



For an oldish game and the first in a series, the errors were excusable. It happens.

Shadow Legacy has no such excuse to suck balls.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh but I know you. >;| -STALK-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you stalk me!? I've never had an e-stalker before! YAY! 'sup stalker?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> For an oldish game and the first in a series, the errors were excusable. It happens.
> 
> Shadow Legacy has no such excuse to suck balls.



Enter the Dragonfly was the 4th game in the series, actually.

I'll give credit A Hero's Tail, which was pretty fun, IMO.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Enter the Dragonfly was the 4th game in the series, actually.



Well then I don't know what I'm talking about. 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait, you stalk me!? I've never had an e-stalker before! YAY! 'sup stalker?



Shh, go back to sleep. I'll just be here, watching you. :|


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Well then I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Shh, go back to sleep. I'll just be here, watching you. :|


But I'm not sleeping, I'm installing windows 7 on my old PC that my parents are buying off me... You're not a very good stalker are you? =(


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

I think Enter the Dragonfly was the last one I played, they just started to lose their charm for me after a while. I have had a strong desire to play the first game again because it was awesome but I don't have a ps1 so can't really go about that. 

Also cynder is a bitch.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I think Enter the Dragonfly was the last one I played, they just started to lose their charm for me after a while. I have had a strong desire to play the first game again because it was awesome but I don't have a ps1 so can't really go about that.
> 
> Also cynder is a bitch.



If you have a PS3, you can download all three games from the original trilogy if you wish. A nice alternative if you can't find a disc.

Also, Cynder's cool, as is Elora.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

Well when I said I don't have a ps1, I meant to imply that I didn't have a ps2 or 3 either. Which I find odd because I usually keep things like old games and I do not recall throwing out my ps1...

In any event I am going to get a ps3 eventually, but only after the next generation comes around. Nothing the ps3 has really justifies it admittedly smaller price now and old ps1 games are not going to look any worse now or two years from now. 

Also I don't deny she is cool, merely comes off as extremely unpleasant to be around. Like a boss.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Well when I said I don't have a ps1, I meant to imply that I didn't have a ps2 or 3 either. Which I find odd because I usually keep things like old games and I do not recall throwing out my ps1...
> 
> In any event I am going to get a ps3 eventually, but only after the next generation comes around. Nothing the ps3 has really justifies it admittedly smaller price now and old ps1 games are not going to look any worse now or two years from now.
> 
> Also I don't deny she is cool, merely comes off as extremely unpleasant to be around. Like a boss.



Ah, my bad then. Still, whenever you do get one, the option is still there. And is some rumor is heard a while back is true, then Dreamcast games may not be too far behind either.

Noted.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 16, 2010)

I feel the exact same way about Chikaru from Strawberry Panic. AH MAH GAWD SHE IS TEH SECKS. <33


----------



## Conker (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The way I see it anyone who didn't play goldeneye, LoZ, or Mario had a broken childhood.


Fuckin right!

I'm way to lazy to tell the OP to go kill himself. I'm assuming someone has already done so?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Isen said:


> um what the hell



what is your avatar from?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

She could boss me around any day.

I'd do anything for Cynder.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> She could boss me around any day.
> 
> I'd do anything for Cynder.


_*NOBODY CARES! GO AWAY YOUR OBSESSION IS CREEPING ME OUT!*_


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> She could boss me around any day.
> 
> I'd do anything for Cynder.



Go make a sandwich for m--for Cynder.

But bring it to me. I'll deliver it.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

So.
What would happen if I drew Cynder fucking my character?

this is an academic question


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> So.
> What would happen if I drew Cynder fucking my character?
> this is an academic question



I think you should test that hypothesis. 

It's just good science.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _*NOBODY CARES! GO AWAY YOUR OBSESSION IS CREEPING ME OUT!*_



this.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> She could boss me around any day.
> 
> I'd do anything for Cynder.



Dude, she's made of polygons. Quit this before you seriously hurt yourself later down the road.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 16, 2010)

sethisto said:


> She could boss me around any day.
> 
> I'd do anything for Cynder.


That's not creepy at all!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Dude, she's made of polygons. Quit this before you seriously hurt yourself later down the road.



I don't think its really that harmful.
I mean, sure there's that one miserable freak that thinks Gadget is his everything, but for the most part this kind of stuff just disappears down the road for many people.

He's probably just lonely.

And there's nothing you can do to steer him off this course.

unless you want to get on oc and draw a gangbang picture with me


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 16, 2010)

Go write some fanfiction or something about her.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I don't think its really that harmful.
> I mean, sure there's that one miserable freak that thinks Gadget is his everything, but for the most part this kind of stuff just disappears down the road for many people.
> 
> He's probably just lonely.
> ...



Draconius Tarsai Draken will NOT gangbang with you!

Only reason why I think it's harmful is that it might set unreasonable expectations for someone. Even if they're older, I've read of anime fans who won't date real life girls because they've fallen in love, so to speak, with their anime idols and that the irl girls just can't match.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Draconius Tarsai Draken will NOT gangbang with you!
> 
> Only reason why I think it's harmful is that it might set unreasonable expectations for someone. Even if they're older, I've read of anime fans who won't date real life girls because they've fallen in love, so to speak, with their anime idols and that the irl girls just can't match.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> fine ill draw you anyways, you fucking queer



If you wish.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

wuut.

why do furries always attack with drawings.

First Flare, now Cynder?


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 16, 2010)

This seems troll-like.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 16, 2010)

Honestly, FurAffinity, I'm surprised this thread hasn't devolved into a complete flamefest and been locked. I think you're showing signs of improving and I'm not sure if I'm used to that. :c



Ratte said:


> Cynder is the better of the two, I don't care what people say.  The elements are awesome and they seem to be much more powerful.


I always thought that too, plus she has a fear element, and that's just awesome. :3



BlueberriHusky said:


> Yeah I sort of pretend some of the newer games (Shadow Legacy in particular) just don't exist.


I... Urm, liked that game. Even with all it's game-breaking glitches and horribly programmed code. Of course, if anyone asks for a DS game recommendation, it's always going to be at the bottom of the list, probably nowhere near it, even. <(>___>)>



Falconpunch said:


> This seems troll-like.


Is this your brilliant intuition at work again, Holmes? :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Honestly, FurAffinity, I'm surprised this thread hasn't devolved into a complete flamefest and been locked. I think you're showing signs of improving and I'm not sure if I'm used to that. :c
> 
> 
> I always thought that too, plus she has a fear element, and that's just awesome. :3
> ...



According to Dr Watson, yes.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> The Insomniac trilogy remains the gold standard of the Spyro series, IMO. I'll admit though, the three GBA games from Digital Eclipse were great, as are the three Legend games, IMO.


I'm glad to see someone in this thread's played them!  I know I'm old by furry standards, but I was feeling downright ancient when even Spyro: Year of the Dragon (the last Insomniac Spyro game) was before most people's time.

I stopped following the Spyro series when the next Spyro game came out and was TORN APART by the reviewers.  I figured another game or three of the series might be crapped out, then my favorite purple dragon would be left to die.  

You guys are making me curious about the newer games, tho.

Oh, and yes: I did find Spyro quite attractive, even tho he's male & I'm straight.  It doesn't mean I'd want to have hot gay species-bending sex with him... but it did have me halfway wishing he were female.  

If that makes me a sick bastard, then well... that's why I'm here.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> You guys are making me curious about the newer games, tho.


I'd say they're not as good as the original trilogy, but still worth a look. Plus I'm only 2 achievements away from 100%ing Dawn of the Dragon. :U


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I'm glad to see someone in this thread's played them!  I know I'm old by furry standards, but I was feeling downright ancient when even Spyro: Year of the Dragon (the last Insomniac Spyro game) was before most people's time.
> 
> I stopped following the Spyro series when the next Spyro game came out and was TORN APART by the reviewers.  I figured another game or three of the series might be crapped out, then my favorite purple dragon would be left to die.
> 
> ...



Ancient? Granted I am younger than you, but Spyro was the game of my life back in the day, and still is today my #1 favorite game (big surprise). I never gave up on him, even considering the quaity of such games like Enter the Dragonfly, Shadow Legacy, and Spyro Orange: Cortex Strikes Back. I really felt like I was rewarded for my loyalty with A New Beginning.

I always found Spyro attractive in some ways, but as you said, I wouldn't lay in bed with him...or the other Spyro.

Granted I did recently imagine a scene where the two Spyros were put under some spell and...my Captain Spyro...

No, I won't tell.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 16, 2010)

I enjoyed the original trilogy as a kid, and played them again when i modded my psp. 

But I wish they would release a standalone Cynder game with her dawn of the dragon model.  That would be amazing.. She could do some crazy mary sue battling the darkness storyline with grimdark but beautiful environments.  

But the entire game would be focused on her.. instead of having stupid spyro plodding behind the entire game.


And im not trolling. I've been talking about these dragons on the internet for 9 years.. everyone thinks its trolling but its not.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 16, 2010)

Spyro's a gem of a game, I loved it since the very very first game. It remains my favourite to this day and I still play it now and then. It's absolutely beautiful.

I didn't get to play the second one, but I was a bit shocked to see a whole sleuth of new characters come in, kinda similar to how shocked I was after Crash Bash, I think.

*Review on the latest series, long post warnin. D=*

Anyway, I played the third and eventually one of the games on the PS2 (or is the 3rd game on the PS2?) Regardles, after that I just stopped playing for a bit, then I played the restart of it. I have to say it's done quite well, despite the slow FPS, the bugs in that game, and at times I feel that the story became too cliche or some parts were just forced into the game, but I enjoyed it nonetheless - the style was rather new and I didn't really mind. It was also quite challenging.

The second game I felt good playing it as well, though the constant "SUPER COOL SLOWDOWN" annoyed me to no end when I knocked an enemy with an aerial attack I just stop doing a real strong combo that helped in the first of the series. I liked the story just as much as the first. It's a little fail and weak though, barely any character development on Cynder's part, barely, though I let it slide because everything was decent enough. (I'm easy to please)

The last...I dunno, I played it with my brother. It's incredibly fun but the game's horribly short, the story was horrible, the battle system is actually quite pointless, the graphics and music were incredibly stunning though. I mean, the story involved very little development between a few talks between characters, and I constantly felt like the characters were just dragging along - Spyro or Cynder, it didn't feel so much that I was playing them at all than 2 generic dragons on a save the world quest. It made the last bit of the game at the last boss feel so insignificant - I felt a lot more connection in the first two games but this one was about only half-hearted.

Not to mention gameplay, while superb with its ability to fly everywhere, and actually a well developed combat system I found 70% of the moves to be very useless and almost all the elements to not have much impact except the ones that can paralyze enemies or incapacitate them in some way - the rest don't hurt enough and you spend too much energy using them. The elite enemies while challenging are actually quite pointless, in my opinion. It just forces you to use an element, and not to mention while other normal enemies do very little damage, these can just kill you in 2 hits, which isn't my definition of challenging. The enemies were all plain and just remodels of each enemy you fought in the previous area, which was also very boring (the first 2 games also did this) and there was nothing much new to look forward to with progress except for the very fantastic designed stages and music. Giving you access to all elements at the start, a whole entire list of moves...with the enemies the way they are, being either too easy to bother using a full combo or too risky to use it because you either get surrounded or the enemies do not stagger at all and you don't want to get hit, I did not find much point in using anything other than X X Y or X X X X X or grabs and mash the button that makes them swing the enemies round and round, or the lightning breath, fear breath, or the wind or ice attacks that stop the enemies. Anything else seemed like a waste to use.

Anyway, that's my opinion on the games. I still love the purple dragon as much as I love Crash (though recent restart of Crash made me feel weary with how they butcher the characters, while it made some more attractive, the rest are...ohgodtiny x.x but that's a topic for another time.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 16, 2010)

I've always had a silly crush on Tramp from Lady and the Tramp, and O'Mally from Aristocats...  But they're better off with species their own size. XD
That, and the porn of them makes me cry inside.
...  So no, I don't get jealous...

As long as you don't end up marrying the fictional character, I don't really see a problem in this.
*COUGHHACKCOUGH*
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/284213


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

The Insomniac trilogy really was not all that long ago. I don't see how it could be before most user's time, given it started on the ps1 which is hardly that kind of Ancient Tech things like the SNES were. I mean it even had 3D!


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 16, 2010)

Rainwhisker said:


> Not to mention gameplay, while superb with its ability to fly everywhere


Actually, this is very misleading, it's more of an extended glide and it disappointed me when I found out. Multiple times I couldn't get to an higher platform because the game wanted me to fly from an adjacent area and not from below, even if I could've made it otherwise. Though they advertise you can "fly everywhere", that's far from the truth, they're still restricting you to platformer basics but with an added gimmick. Done right, it could break free from that mould; I don't think they've done it here.



Rainwhisker said:


> lightning breath, fear breath, or the wind or ice attacks that stop the enemies.


I'd say the most useful breath attacks are fear, shadow and wind, for their abilities to paralyse enemies whilst you beat them to a pulp, turn enemies on each other distracting them from you whilst you pull a lever and for attacking group of enemies all at once.
Spyro has similar attacks in wind and electric, but without a shadow ability replacement then if it weren't for the times it's necessary to use him, he just doesn't seem as useful in the long-term.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 16, 2010)

I have no obsession over a video game character.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> The Insomniac trilogy really was not all that long ago. I don't see how it could be before most user's time, given it started on the ps1 which is hardly that kind of Ancient Tech things like the SNES were. I mean it even had 3D!


Spyro: Year of the Dragon was released for Christmas of 2000/2001.  That's 9 years ago.  Someone who's 16 today would have been 7 at the time, on the younger range of the game's target audience.

So yes, I expect there are many people here who are Spyro fans but who have never played the original trilogy.

If you find that creepy, imagine how it is for me as someone who's been a game developer for nearly 14 years?  A great example: assume someone gets hired on to the company I work at right out of college.  At the new programmers' brunch the subject gets around to what games everyone's worked on.  I start ticking back the many games I've worked on until I mention I worked on the PS1 version of NFL Blitz, and they shout "OMG, I *LOVED* that game when I was a kid!"

"Kid?" I think at first, until I do the math.  They're likely 22 now.  The PS1 port of NFL Blitz came out in Summer of 1998.  That would make them... 10 or 11 at the time.  Yeah, not quite 7, but still.. a kid.  Then I start to feel really, REALLY old.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

You feel old because you ARE old, c'mon now 

I got _Spyro the Dragon _when I was seven, back in 1999. It was my first game, actually. I remember, distinctively, that when I got my ps1 and its demo CD I played the same three levels in the Spyro demo for a good ten hours. Given that I am in the "average" age group for furries, and that most fall above rather than below where I'm at if the polls are to believed, I think it is safe to assume that many people didn't get to play Sypro because they are culturally deprived losers, rather than because it was before their time.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> You feel old because you ARE old, c'mon now


Hey, outside of the furry fandom, 36 isn't all that old!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> As long as you don't end up marrying the fictional character, I don't really see a problem in this.
> *COUGHHACKCOUGH*
> http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/284213



"reports CNN"
isn't there a multilateral-multifront war in like 5 principle Middle Eastern countries going on right now?

Also, Spyro sucks. ^O^

now croc
that is a game for kings


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Hey, outside of the furry fandom, 36 isn't all that old!



10 years older than me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> "reports CNN"
> isn't there a multilateral-multifront war in like 5 principle Middle Eastern countries going on right now?
> 
> Also, Spyro sucks. ^O^
> ...



BOOOO!!!!

Though Croc...now that is one game I haven't heard from in quite some time.

Now that I think of it, I remember an old magazine poll back in the day. It was who was the best reptilian game character, and there were four choices: Spyro, Croc, Gex, and...Solid Snake.

You can guess who won.:???:


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 16, 2010)

Solid ...snake?


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 16, 2010)

"Snake, you've created a time paradox, now you have scales!"

That's the real full quote by the way, but half of it gets cut off in the game. Trufax.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 16, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> "Snake, you've created a time paradox, now you have scales!"
> 
> That's the real full quote by the way, but half of it gets cut off in the game. Trufax.



Thank you.
I will cherish it always.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 16, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Solid ...snake?



Yeppers, and that even made my junior high friends go WTF.



Kirbizard said:


> "Snake, you've created a time paradox, now you have scales!"
> 
> That's the real full quote by the way, but half of it gets cut off in the game. Trufax.



Apparently, there's more to Snake than I realize.



jellyhurwit said:


> Thank you.
> I will cherish it always.



Where's my piccy, dam you.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 16, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Thank you.
> I will cherish it always.



:3


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 16, 2010)

...fail poll.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 17, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I got _Spyro the Dragon _when I was seven, back in 1999.


 
I win! I was about 6 at the time... Estimation of course... I had played a few games actually... Resulting in nightmares for the overactive imagination...

I liked Cynder, not sexually though, the sentimental values placed on the two stopped that from happening, besides, how could I taint something like that?

Also, MetalDragonManthing, you're not ancient, I've played the first two of the ins0mniac series, I didn't play the third, because I generally lost interest in futile continuations of a story that ended at the first game... But in my memory, the first was ALWAYS the best, and always WILL be...

You don't get good, classic games like that anymores...


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 17, 2010)

Best thing InsOmniac did was pass off/lose the rights. I don't think they wish to spend their time trying to sate a Sonictard like fanbase.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 17, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> I win! I was about 6 at the time... Estimation of course... I had played a few games actually... Resulting in nightmares for the overactive imagination...
> 
> I liked Cynder, not sexually though, the sentimental values placed on the two stopped that from happening, besides, how could I taint something like that?
> 
> ...



Their relationship seemed sort of forced.


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

I bet you would be much happier if you found a *human* female to project these feelings on (er, make sure she doesn't mind first? lol)...

But that's just MY two cents.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> I bet you would be much happier if you found a *human* female to project these feelings on (er, make sure she doesn't mind first? lol)...
> 
> But that's just MY two cents.


You just don't understand his love for a one-dimensional video game character obviously! :V


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You just don't understand his love for a one-dimensional video game character obviously! :V


 
I was always told if I have nothing nice to say, I shouldn't say anything ^.^

lol. But really. There is a rather famous, er, internet artist with this same problem and I just don't understand how anyone could fall for a CHARACTER. They are always the same. There's only so many things they can say and do if you get what I mean. the rest is the persons imagination and it just doesnt seem healthy 

But I should shut up before I draw too much attention to myself. >.>


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> I was always told if I have nothing nice to say, I shouldn't say anything ^.^
> 
> lol. But really. There is a rather famous, er, internet artist with this same problem and I just don't understand how anyone could fall for a CHARACTER. They are always the same. There's only so many things they can say and do if you get what I mean. the rest is the persons imagination and it just doesnt seem healthy


Yeah, it's extremely unhealthy and probably a major sign of deeper emotional issues and lack of confidence. Also, there was a guy in japan who MARRIED a character from one of those weird japanese dating sim games... I wonder if he fucked the DS on his honeymoon?


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, it's extremely unhealthy and probably a major sign of deeper emotional issues and lack of confidence. Also, there was a guy in japan who MARRIED a character from one of those weird japanese dating sim games... I wonder if he fucked the DS on his honeymoon?


 
There was also a dude in Pakistan or over in that area who married a Barbie >.>


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> There was also a dude in Pakistan or over in that area who married a Barbie >.>


God damnit humanity, how far will you fall? We have sex robots now, It's only a matter of time until we stop breeding and die off.


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit humanity, how far will you fall? We have sex robots now, It's only a matter of time until we stop breeding and die off.


 
autism and such are playing a bigger part in human reproduction (that didnt come out right but im sure you can understand what i mean) so either way, WE ARE FUCKED.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 18, 2010)

It might be wrong and unhealthy but I still can't resist.  I've always had strange obsessions.  I used to be obsessed with a dragon named Flare until the internet ruined her.  Cynder was inevitable.  

Human sex androids sound so boring!  Couldn't they think of something more interesting! Where my Cyndroid.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It might be wrong and unhealthy but I still can't resist.  I've always had strange obsessions.  I used to be obsessed with a dragon named Flare until the internet ruined her.  Cynder was inevitable.
> 
> Human sex androids sound so boring!  Couldn't they think of something more interesting! Where my Cyndroid.


No, you can resist. You just chose not to. Seriously if you're really this obsessed with a cartoon character like this, get a therapist.


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, the only thing Im going to say here is this; Cynder is awesome and thats a fact. Although, she is way cooler when she's full size. (game 1)


----------



## sethisto (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think I want to.  Cynder obsession makes me happy.  It just hurts when I see her with others.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 18, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> I win!



Your mother. >:[


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 18, 2010)

I sometimes get unusually attached to characters, too. Maybe not obsessed, but definitely beyond merely watching/reading a story. 

I cried when the Todd in Plague Dogs died. I mean BAWLED my fucking eyes out, like he was my best friend. I still get depressed when I think about it.
Same thing when Scar died, except less tears and more quiet shock. I was traumatized for a bit when I saw that as a kid. 

I feel really intense emotions while watching certain things. And I get irrational and think about all the ways I could've helped them somehow.


Okay, enough of my weirdness.


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 18, 2010)

^
That sounds awfully similar to me.

I get hooked to the animal characters/antrho characters of the bunch right away, usually liking one the most, then always worrying about him...

Then I cry or get in shock when he/she dies. ;;

...but I never think anything more than that, not like...I get jealous when someone draws pics of them in ways I can't imagine or when someone's else cuddles up to them...my relation with that character usually stays in the canon in the movie/film/game he/she stars in, and that's pretty much it. And I don't get bothered by a canon relationship they would have. Because that's what the author had in mind, and when I randomly create fanfics in my head, I don't steal the story.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 18, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Human sex androids sound so boring!  Couldn't they think of something more interesting! Where my Cyndroid.


Give 'em time.  DARPA's making some cool advances in realistic 4 & 6 legged robot motion, and you know that'll spin off into the private sector.  It'll take another few decades before computers can run an AI powerful enough to make interesting conversation anyway.  So far, the field of robotics is ahead of that curve, so by the time they have the AI figured out, putting it into a sexy robot dragon body shouldn't be a problem (as long as you have the $$$ to pay for it, of course.)


----------



## sethisto (Jan 19, 2010)

That should be interesting :3

Though i can't even get a custom Cynder plushie or plastic toy made yet.  I wonder how custom will work in 20 years!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2010)

Bah.  Just get it made in a country where copyright law is a joke.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> That should be interesting :3
> 
> Though i can't even get a custom Cynder plushie or plastic toy made yet.  I wonder how custom will work in 20 years!


Dude seriously, you're fucking creepy.


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 19, 2010)

you guys would SERIOUSLY fuck a Cynder plushie?!?! That's IT!!!!!! I am OUT of the fandom (not)


How can any SANE person not see that something is wrong with that above statement? I serioualsy worry about someof the people who enter this fandom...


----------



## chefzomagic (Jan 19, 2010)

Dear Sethisto:

Please go die in a fire.

Sincerely,
EVERYONE


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> you guys would SERIOUSLY fuck a Cynder plushie?!?! That's IT!!!!!! I am OUT of the fandom (not)
> 
> 
> How can any SANE person not see that something is wrong with that above statement? I serioualsy worry about someof the people who enter this fandom...


This is why I assume every furry I meet is insane until I get to know them. Thankfully you seem sane...


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2010)

the_donut_master said:


> you guys would SERIOUSLY fuck a Cynder plushie?!?! That's IT!!!!!! I am OUT of the fandom (not)
> 
> 
> How can any SANE person not see that something is wrong with that above statement? I serioualsy worry about someof the people who enter this fandom...


Guy.  Having never played a game with Cynder in it, I have no attraction to the character & never said I'd want to do her (much less a plushie of her.)

That said, I _*do*_ have an overall attraction to female dragons overall, and have jokingly said I'd want a robot dragon sex slave, which is a theme I've carried to other thread recently just for the shock value.

(Tho in truth, I don't know why that would have shock value, since several other scalies have also expressed a similar overall attraction to female dragons... and I've seen *far worse* stuff on here in the past.)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Guy.  Having never played a game with Cynder in it, I have no attraction to the character & never said I'd want to do her (much less a plushie of her.)
> 
> That said, I _*do*_ have an overall attraction to female dragons overall, and have jokingly said I'd want a robot dragon sex slave, which is a theme I've carried to other thread recently just for the shock value.
> 
> (Tho in truth, I don't know why that would have shock value, since several other scalies have also expressed a similar overall attraction to female dragons... and I've seen *far worse* stuff on here in the past.)


We all know you'd actually buy and fuck a dragon robot if you could. I remember your post in the "Dream furry girlfriend" thread.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We all know you'd actually buy and fuck a dragon robot if you could. I remember your post in the "Dream furry girlfriend" thread.


"Slave" is the part I was joking about.  I would never fuck anything that had no choice in the matter.  In truth, I'd buy such a creature for the companionship, not for the sex.  That's true even if I could buy a robot dragon today as opposed to in my extreme old age.

Since I'm also a supporter of intelligent machines having the same rights as you or I, I'd also support her emancipation & eventual integration into society, with one condition: that she still keep in contact with me & occasionally visit.  That said, I expect that to be a very thorny legal issue, which may not be resolved for many years after androids do come onto the market.

As for sex, if she wanted it from me, then yes, I'd go for it.  But I wouldn't punish her in any way if she didn't want that from me, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> "Slave" is the part I was joking about.  I would never fuck anything that had no choice in the matter.  In truth, I'd buy such a creature for the companionship, not for the sex.  That's true even if I could buy a robot dragon today as opposed to in my extreme old age.
> 
> Since I'm also a supporter of intelligent machines having the same rights as you or I, I'd also support her emancipation & eventual integration into society, with one condition: that she still keep in contact with me & occasionally visit.  That said, I expect that to be a very thorny legal issue, which may not be resolved for many years after androids do come onto the market.
> 
> As for sex, if she wanted it from me, then yes, I'd go for it.  But I wouldn't punish her in any way if she didn't want that from me, or anyone else for that matter.



I think it would be kinda creepy having androids around.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

chefzomagic said:


> Dear Sethisto:
> 
> Please go die in a fire.
> 
> ...



don't be a dickhead.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think it would be kinda creepy having androids around.



Pretty much this.

I would freak the hell out, lol. Didn't any of you watch Dragon Ball Z? Androids would fuck our shit up, man.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> don't be a dickhead.




That is normal for this forum.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 19, 2010)

Does OP want Cynder pusseh?




RandyDarkshade said:


> That is normal for this forum.



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 19, 2010)

Er who said anything about having sex with a Cynder plushie?  I just meant one of those little plastic pokemon type toys they used to sell, or a small Cynder to have as decoration for my computer area...

So perverted furry affinity!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Er who said anything about having sex with a Cynder plushie?  I just meant one of those little plastic pokemon type toys they used to sell, or a small Cynder to have as decoration for my computer area...
> *
> So perverted furry affinity!*



We wouldn't be furry if we were not perverted.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 19, 2010)

Augh, will you ever think of something else? _*licks a Cynder with his big tongue, because he still has things for dragon*_

In middle school, I was once obsessed with Rocko for a couple of weeks but it was never to the extent that you are displaying with Cynder. By all means, see a therapist now.

*Makes more lascivious moves on Cynder in front of Sethisto*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think it would be kinda creepy having androids around.


Why?

All the sci-fi stories about android vs human wars are blown out of proportion.  Yeah, if androids are turned into a slave race I can see them revolting for their freedom... but not to utterly eliminate humanity, or to enslave humanity.

I can go on & on & on, but that would utterly derail the thread.  Suffice to say, when we build androids, there will be demand for custom models... including ones that resemble characters from popular fiction (subject to copyright laws, of course.)


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Why?
> 
> All the sci-fi stories about android vs human wars are blown out of proportion.  Yeah, if androids are turned into a slave race I can see them revolting for their freedom... but not to utterly eliminate humanity, or to enslave humanity.
> 
> I can go on & on & on, but that would utterly derail the thread.  Suffice to say, when we build androids, there will be demand for custom models... including ones that resemble characters from popular fiction (subject to copyright laws, of course.)



Any artificial intelligence we create will be in our own image and therefor it will inevitably be just as awful as we are. Also the fact that this thread is tempting me to draw horrendously graphic Cynder gangbang porn makes me angry, cut it out OP >:[ .


----------



## Carenath (Jan 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I just died a little inside.


Me too 



Heckler & Koch said:


> So am I the only one who doesn't have a crush on cartoon characters?


No.. you're not the only one.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 19, 2010)

It not my fault you want to draw gangbangs of Cynder..


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It not my fault you want to draw gangbangs of Cynder..



Yes it is >:[ .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It not my fault you want to draw gangbangs of Cynder..



Tis too, nya.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorrry I just love her =[

Furrys seem to be the only group that is at least slightly similiar.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 19, 2010)

Cynder is cool and my fav.


----------



## quayza (Jan 19, 2010)

I can take cynder for a ride. My avatar says so. She is one of my favs.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Sorrry I just love her =[
> 
> Furrys seem to be the only group that is at least slightly similiar.



No.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Sorrry I just love her =[
> 
> Furrys seem to be the only group that is at least slightly similiar.



Cynder's not my thing. Spyro, maybe. MAYBE. i don't see the big deal though brosef. you just wanna bone Cynder, not anything that unusual.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Sorrry I just love her =[
> 
> Furrys seem to be the only group that is at least slightly similiar.



If it makes you feel better, I have a crush on a toon. But I just don't go broadcasting it around everywhere.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 19, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Cynder's not my thing. Spyro, maybe. MAYBE. i don't see the big deal though brosef. you just wanna bone Cynder, not anything that unusual.



...if spyro were dead....


----------



## sethisto (Jan 19, 2010)

It's not just about boning Cynder...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ...if spyro were dead....



i could do him alive too, i'll make due with that



sethisto said:


> It's not just about boning Cynder...



what is it then? i'm curious~


----------



## sethisto (Jan 19, 2010)

I love everything about Cynder.  Even her slightly awkward personality.  She seems like she is trying her best to fit in but confused about being evil for so long.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 19, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I love everything about Cynder.  Even her slightly awkward personality.  She seems like she is trying her best to fit in but confused about being evil for so long.



that's cute c:


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 19, 2010)

My last statement was meant for just people who would fuck a plushie. I should have worded it differently. Sorry :'D


----------



## sethisto (Jan 20, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's cute c:



Thanks :3 Though my parents probably wouldn't think so!


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

I only wish the developers of the games didnt kill the series. I want them back.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw a Cynder cosplayer in July. So adorable.

I dunno who my furry crush is. ^^; Fox is handsome..


----------



## MrBlack (Jan 20, 2010)

I will admit that I am a major Carmelita Fox Fanboy XP


----------



## sethisto (Jan 20, 2010)

I just want a Cynder solo game!


----------



## Gight (Jan 20, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I just want a Cynder solo game!



I mean this in the nicest way possible, Why do you like her so much?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

ITT: "Misery"



Gight said:


> I mean this in the nicest way possible, Why do you like her so much?



Because she's eye candy and full of slutty goodness. Move over Crystal, you have been replaced!


----------



## sethisto (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish she would replace krystal already..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I wish she would replace krystal already..



Sorry Krystal has my vote. She has a fur coat.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 20, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I wish she would replace krystal already..



i HATE krystal.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 20, 2010)

Krystal always annoyed me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sorry Krystal has my vote. She has a fur coat.



Krystal's fine, though Fifi Le Fume was my one and last crush. She still has that cuteness factor, I guess. *Shrugs.*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Krystal's fine, though Fifi Le Fume was my one and last crush. She still has that cuteness factor, I guess. *Shrugs.*



I still hold a crush on that skunkette.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I still hold a crush on that skunkette.



She's hard to beat, that can be admitted.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> She's hard to beat, that can be admitted.



I bet WB new what they were doing when they created her.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I bet WB new what they were doing when they created her.



They had to. Seriously.

Though, if I was female, I'd probably find Pepe one sexay skunk.


----------



## Teco (Jan 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> .......I'm not gonna say anything


 
There's nothing to say to it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. 

I never bothered to click on this until now.

wooooow


----------



## sethisto (Jan 21, 2010)

derp


----------



## Riptor (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't believe people even like the new Spyro games. If you want to play God of War, play God of War. Hell, even the Werehog was a better ripoff than those.

Also, slightly related to Spyro, did anyone ever have an attraction to this... thing, from the original Crash Bandicoot? http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/crashban/images/thumb/7/7d/Tawnasketch.gif/287px-Tawnasketch.gif Not directly linking because the pic is really huge.

Yeah, apparently, they took her out of the series after the 1st game because they thought she was too sexualized. I just find that incredibly hilarious somehow.

This is the only video game character I've found remotely attractive, furry or otherwise. http://tailsrulz.deviantart.com/art/Foxy-Roxy-Finale-115616233 The game's terrible, though.

Also, to OP: Play better games. You are allowed to go as far as the first 3 Spyro GBA games, but no further.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 21, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I can't believe people even like the new Spyro games. If you want to play God of War, play God of War. Hell, even the Werehog was a better ripoff than those.
> 
> Also, slightly related to Spyro, did anyone ever have an attraction to this... thing, from the original Crash Bandicoot? http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/crashban/images/thumb/7/7d/Tawnasketch.gif/287px-Tawnasketch.gif Not directly linking because the pic is really huge.
> 
> ...



Is that really such a crime now. Hell, there are people who prefer the Legend trilogy over the original games.

I'm one who also enjoys the new games, even though not on the same level as the first three. Is there really something wrong there?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 21, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I can't believe people even like the new Spyro games. If you want to play God of War, play God of War. Hell, even the Werehog was a better ripoff than those.
> 
> Also, slightly related to Spyro, did anyone ever have an attraction to this... thing, from the original Crash Bandicoot? http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/crashban/images/thumb/7/7d/Tawnasketch.gif/287px-Tawnasketch.gif Not directly linking because the pic is really huge.
> 
> ...



Why not play....both?

The legends series was fun.  God of war is brown, this series is colorful.  Sometimes I like to sit back and enjoy something that isn't all about cutting limbs off as an emo sociopath.  

But I will still play god of war 3, even though the characters are completely forgettable, since I play pretty much everything.


----------



## Teco (Jan 21, 2010)

I...I cant go through this thread anymore! It was fucking hilariously sad at first but now I'm pretty sure my brain exploded out the back of my skull.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> I...I cant go through this thread anymore! It was fucking hilariously sad at first but now I'm pretty sure my brain exploded out the back of my skull.


I'm about 3 posts  away from that, but I can't look away D:


----------



## Teco (Jan 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm about 3 posts away from that, but I can't look away D:


 
No! You must look away! Dont take up my mistakes!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 21, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I can't believe people even like the new Spyro games. If you want to play God of War, play God of War. Hell, even the Werehog was a better ripoff than those.
> 
> Also, slightly related to Spyro, did anyone ever have an attraction to this... thing, from the original Crash Bandicoot? http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/crashban/images/thumb/7/7d/Tawnasketch.gif/287px-Tawnasketch.gif Not directly linking because the pic is really huge.
> 
> ...




^This.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2010)

Why in the fucking fuck is this thread still going?


----------



## Teco (Jan 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why in the fucking fuck is this thread still going?


 
Its too huge to fail. 

Or its too messed up to let die. 

One or the other


----------



## Mentova (Jan 21, 2010)

Teco said:


> Its too huge to fail.
> 
> Or its too messed up to let die.
> 
> One or the other


The OP needs his hands cut off with a fire axe so he can never play shitty games, post, or fap to cartoon characters again!


----------



## sethisto (Jan 22, 2010)

So mean :x


----------



## Rainwhisker (Jan 22, 2010)

No need for that much hate. =p

Anyway, what's up with disallowing which games I like to play or not? Granted I'm a man easy to please and I have been playing games since I was very very young; I've enjoyed my share of bloody games and cutesy games and also my share of games trying to go 'real' by covering the world in brown or those that blow my eyes with so much colour.

Granted as far as Spyro goes, the recent trilogy I do like it, though I felt the third game was lacking a lot, and I can't enjoy it as I did with the very first game. I like them both in their own ways. 

If it's one thing I can't stand is a person who tries to commandeer others into what we should like and what we shouldn't like and what we should or shouldn't do. I only let one thing besides myself do that for me and no person is going to make that list of people who decide what I should feel about something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Rainwhisker said:


> No need for that much hate. =p
> 
> Anyway, what's up with disallowing which games I like to play or not? Granted I'm a man easy to please and I have been playing games since I was very very young; I've enjoyed my share of bloody games and cutesy games and also my share of games trying to go 'real' by covering the world in brown or those that blow my eyes with so much colour.
> 
> ...



I need to play more games, I've never played spyro or anything.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sorry Krystal has my vote. She has a fur coat.





HarleyParanoia said:


> i HATE krystal.


This

# mount -o force /dev/head /mnt/desk


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Carenath said:


> This
> 
> # mount -o force /dev/head /mnt/desk



what? I have a preference for fur and not scales.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol at shell script jokes.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I need to play more games, I've never played spyro or anything.



Play the early Spyro games for PS1.
They are lots of fun.


The new Spyro Trilogy games do not feel like a real spyro game IMO.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sorry Krystal has my vote. She has a fur coat.


Krystal <333


----------



## Teco (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Play the early Spyro games for PS1.
> They are lots of fun.
> 
> 
> The new Spyro Trilogy games do not feel like a real spyro game IMO.


 
^This.

Those were the good days...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> ^This.
> 
> Those were the good days...



Yep..
I remember staying up late and playing "Year of the Dragon" while ODing on Good and plenty. Good times.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yep..
> I remember staying up late and playing "Year of the Dragon" while ODing on Good and plenty. Good times.


Old school Spyro and Crash Bandicoot made for some good memories. I wonder if anyone else remembers Croc: Legend of the Gobbos...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

I really miss playing space invaders on my Tandy.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 22, 2010)

I would be happy with an old style spyro game with Cynder as the lead  instead.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I would be happy with an old style spyro game with Cynder as the lead  instead.


You would be happy with anything as long as Cynder is the lead character.  Fuck, they could substitute a cynder skin in for spyro in a game and you'd be ecstatic for some reason.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I would be happy with an old style spyro game with Cynder as the lead  instead.



Stop ruining my games!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stop ruining my games!!



I dont even know who cynder is.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 22, 2010)

You guys are a bunch of furfags I swear.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 22, 2010)

Teto said:


> You guys are a bunch of furfags I swear.



Of course they are.

This _is_ furaffinity after all, it's practically the home of whiny furfags.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont even know who cynder is.



The next Krystal for furries.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 22, 2010)

Honestly still prefer Krystal.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Krystal for scalies.


Fixt


----------



## Yrr (Jan 22, 2010)

All I remember of Cynder was having to kill her in that one shitty DS Spyro game.

Fun.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

_
    /\_\    
   / / /_   
  / /_/\ \  
 _\ \/  \ \ 
/\ \  /\ \_\
\ \/  \ \/_/
 \  /\ \_\  
  \/_/ / /  
    / / /   
   \/_/​


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> _
> /\_\
> / / /_
> / /_/\ \
> ...



Shame on you.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo, I want to make love to every post you make.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Zrcalo, I want to make love to every post you make.



lol
Bring a condom.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Zrcalo, I want to make love to every post you make.


DO IT. do it good.



>>to zeke

I'm just tired of people drooling over cynder or krystal...
or drawing lion king.

goddamn.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol
> Bring a condom.



yeah. you dont know where that post's been.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DO IT. do it good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there's plenty of Sonic & co...

Point taken.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DO IT. do it good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will not stop...I want it to stop, but it is a dream in itself.
Furries ruin everything.

 . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-â€˜â€. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-â€. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .â€œ-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . â€:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:â€. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .â€œ~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . â€~,_. . . ..â€œ~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .â€=,_. . . .â€œ-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~â€; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .â€=-._. . .â€œ;,,./`. . /â€ . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..â€œ~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-â€
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That will not stop...I want it to stop, but it is a dream in itself.
> Furries ruin everything.
> 
> . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-â€˜â€. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> ...




â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆ â–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆ
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That will not stop...I want it to stop, but it is a dream in itself.
> Furries ruin everything.
> 
> . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-â€˜â€. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
> ...



I see Picard here a lot. There's no way he's a furry...is he?

Do they even HAVE furries on Earth in the 24th century?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I wouldn't mind if she replaced every lead character in every game ;p 

Ahh if only I had the programming and model editing skills to create a source Cynder.. Every TF2 character would be replaced with a cute purple and pink dragoness throwing stickies, shooting rockets, and breathing healing beamz ;3


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 22, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well I wouldn't mind if she replaced every lead character in every game ;p
> 
> Ahh if only I had the programming and model editing skills to create a source Cynder.. Every TF2 character would be replaced with a cute purple and pink dragoness throwing stickies, shooting rockets, and breathing healing beamz ;3


Now you're pushing it even for you. :V


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> _
> /\_\
> / / /_
> / /_/\ \
> ...



what is that? i don't see it. *squints* i still don't s--oh...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what is that? i don't see it. *squints* i still don't s--oh...



here. lemme make it easier for you.

åååååååååååååååååååååååååååååååå

â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–‘â–‘
â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘â–‘


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

All furries are straight for Krystal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> All furries are straight for Krystal.



this is true.
even the females.


----------



## Gight (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it odd that Heckler has more posts in this thread than OP?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 22, 2010)

Gight said:


> Is it odd that Heckler has more posts in this thread than OP?



not really.


----------



## Teco (Jan 22, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well I wouldn't mind if she replaced every lead character in every game ;p
> 
> Ahh if only I had the programming and model editing skills to create a source Cynder.. Every TF2 character would be replaced with a cute purple and pink dragoness throwing stickies, shooting rockets, and breathing healing beamz ;3


 
For someone who's in love with a *female* character you sure are thinking gay. ..ly.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 22, 2010)

Teco said:


> For someone who's in love with a *female* character you sure are thinking gay. ..ly.



i think your thinking gay
he probably didn't even think of that -_-


----------



## Teco (Jan 22, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> i think your thinking gay
> he probably didn't even think of that -_-


 
No no, Wanda Sykes needs to come out and talk shit on me cause I meant gay in "Holy shit that idea is so... FUUU *pop* "


----------



## sethisto (Jan 22, 2010)

How is wanting to see more Cynder gay? Isn't that straight?  Shes amazing.


----------



## Teco (Jan 22, 2010)

sethisto said:


> How is wanting to see more Cynder gay? Isn't that straight? Shes amazing.


 
aiodasoidasdansdaklsndajksdaskdj

Ok. Let me rephrase. Actually no I cant cause that was the joke. If you replaced all the TF2 models with Cynder models. That would be ...just... no, dont do that. It would be 'gay' Not the sexual preference type of gay. The gay where Wanda Sykes comes out and bitches you out. ....no one saw those commericals?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 23, 2010)

ITT: "Misery".


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ITT: "Dumb, fat, lonely, socially awkward asshole rants about his love for a one dimension kid's video game character from a terrible, milked to death franchise..".


Fixed that one for you.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yep..
> I remember staying up late and playing "Year of the Dragon" while ODing on Good and plenty. Good times.


*lol*  Good to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fixed that one for you.



I admit to being socially awkward and strange, but im only around 140 pounds soo more like one of those skinny nerds ;p

You guys don't have to love Cynder, but understand that I do..


----------



## Yrr (Jan 23, 2010)

That is one ugly-ass dragon.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 23, 2010)

Her head is huge.


----------



## Teco (Jan 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I admit to being socially awkward and strange, but im only around 140 pounds soo more like one of those skinny nerds ;p
> 
> You guys don't have to love Cynder, but understand that I do..


 
Does 140 pounds count as skinny or just average cause like, my metabolism keeps me around 100, Im bone, muscle, and cock. 

Oh we understand you LOVE Cynder. We're just making fun of the unhealthy mental problem.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 23, 2010)

All they need to do to guarantee success for a Spyro movie is to put Cynder in it.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I admit to being socially awkward and strange, but im only around 140 pounds soo more like one of those skinny nerds ;p
> 
> You guys don't have to love Cynder, but understand that I do..



Ok, so you're not the stereotypical fat fuck nerd, but the stereotypical twig nerd. You're still a socially awkward nerd in love with an ugly cartoon dragon. Seriously it's fucking ugly and not attractive at all. Please get help.... seriously. I'm not even trolling or anything here. You. Need. Mental. Help.


----------



## Teco (Jan 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok, so you're not the stereotypical fat fuck nerd, but the stereotypical twig nerd. You're still a socially awkward nerd in love with an ugly cartoon dragon. Seriously it's fucking ugly and not attractive at all. Please get help.... seriously. I'm not even trolling or anything here. You. Need. Mental. Help.


 
^ This.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

She's really not all that hot for a dragon.

Even the one from Shrek is better.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 23, 2010)

why is it really a big deal? a crush is a crush, bros and hoes. why does it matter? he's fine with it and not hurting anyone.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 23, 2010)

Shes cute... Lots of people find her attractive.  Theres a lot more Cynder 34 out there than shrek dragon 34 at least.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

im probably going to turn into sethisto -_-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Shes cute... Lots of people find her attractive.  Theres a lot more Cynder 34 out there than shrek dragon 34 at least.


That totally justifies your sexual obsession with a cartoon character. Yup.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why is it really a big deal? a crush is a crush, bros and hoes. why does it matter? he's fine with it and not hurting anyone.



It's not the fact that he has the stupid crush, it's the fact that he feels the need to tell the internet about his stupid crush. Crushes are something you keep to yourself, especially if it's a crush on a retarded video game character :V .


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

That reminds me of the guy who married a nintendo ds video game character...he really married her...>_>"


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I admit to being socially awkward and strange, but im only around 140 pounds soo more like one of those skinny nerds ;p
> 
> You guys don't have to love Cynder, but understand that I do..



You've made that much clear though your months of trolling lulz and now this retarded topic. It is because of you that whoever holds the Spyro IP, I hope beyond hope that they have Cynder die in the next installment. Then have her bones ground to dust. All in 1080p.

Shut the hell up about your fetish already.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not the fact that he has the stupid crush, it's the fact that he feels the need to tell the internet about his stupid crush. Crushes are something you keep to yourself, especially if it's a crush on a retarded video game character :V .



Furries.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> She's really not all that hot for a dragon.
> 
> Even the one from Shrek is better.



I guess if you have a cub/small person/chibi fetish she might be.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not the fact that he has the stupid crush, it's the fact that he feels the need to tell the internet about his stupid crush. Crushes are something you keep to yourself, especially if it's a crush on a retarded video game character :V .





Foxstar said:


> Furries.




You guys always make feel like the odd one out in the fandom. I never go around making threads broadcasting my fetishes or furry crushes or anything.

Am I speshul?


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You guys always make feel like the odd one out in the fandom. I never go around making threads broadcasting my fetishes or furry crushes or anything.
> 
> Am I speshul?



No, but you're not the majority, so yes. But still no.

Ilu anyway. <3


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You guys always make feel like the odd one out in the fandom. I never go around making threads broadcasting my fetishes or furry crushes or anything.
> 
> Am I speshul?





Kirbizard said:


> No, but you're not the majority, so yes. But still no.
> 
> Ilu anyway. <3



Yes, we all love you Randy... physically...

while you sleep :[ .


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> It's not the fact that he has the stupid crush, it's the fact that he feels the need to tell the internet about his stupid crush. Crushes are something you keep to yourself, especially if it's a crush on a retarded video game character :V .



who else can he tell? :/


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> who else can he tell? :/



No-one, that's why they call them secret crushes. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> who else can he tell? :/





Kirbizard said:


> No-one, that's why they call them secret crushes. :V



What this guy said. OP should have the courtesy to live his sad, lonely life in silence and to die alone without bothering the rest of us :V .


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Exactly, is it necessary to broadcast your crush around? especially if it is a furry crush on soem character.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 24, 2010)

Feels good to tell people about it.

Keeping it bottled up sucks.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Feels good to tell people about it.
> 
> Keeping it bottled up sucks.



As strange as it may sound to many here, sometimes one shouldn't bottle their feelings up. I'll agree, Sethisto should probably seek help, but at the same time bottling up his emotions could lead to more serious issues.

Yeah, probably doesn't make sense, but there yah go.


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not siding w/ anyone, but this thread is actually kinda funny. X)


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 24, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes, we all love you Randy... physically...
> 
> while you sleep :[ .


If you saw pictures of him, you wouldn't be saying that :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you saw pictures of him, you wouldn't be saying that :V



My goal in life is to give people nightmares about me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Feels good to tell people about it.
> 
> Keeping it bottled up sucks.



Your feelings are dumb, keep them to yourself :V .


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Why won't this thread day? The OP is clearly insane.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why won't this thread die? The OP is clearly insane.



Because is funny to us :[ .



Jashwa said:


> If you saw pictures of him, you wouldn't be saying that :V





RandyDarkshade said:


> My goal in life is to give people nightmares about me.



Now I am curious. Show me these pictures :V .


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Because is funny to us :[ .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... I want to see them as well


----------



## sethisto (Jan 25, 2010)

If insanity is love, then I will be insane for Cynder.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> As strange as it may sound to many here, sometimes one shouldn't bottle their feelings up. I'll agree, Sethisto should probably seek help, but at the same time bottling up his emotions could lead to more serious issues.


Oh really?  Will, why didn't anyone say so?

_*Dammit, Spyro!  *_Why'd you have to be so cute, but *male!*  Why couldn't you be born (hatched?) a female?

(...and being a robot couldn't hurt either.   )



*waits*

Nope, I'm still insane.  Your theory fails.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> If insanity is love, then I will be insane for Cynder.


So you'd rather be an insane shut in with a love for a fiction character that will never be filled than get help and find love in the real world?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> If insanity is love, then I will be insane for Cynder.



Love is stupid. Especially when it's for a gimmicky, one dimensional character in a trite little video game geared towards kids with down syndrome :V .


----------



## sethisto (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll never find real love.  I don't have the confidence or ambition to search for it.  Cynder is good enough.


----------



## Isen (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay.  This is just depressing.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Isen said:


> Okay.  This is just depressing.


Pretty much... that dude really needs to see a therapist...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 25, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Oh really?  Will, why didn't anyone say so?
> 
> _*Dammit, Spyro!  *_Why'd you have to be so cute, but *male!*  Why couldn't you be born (hatched?) a female?
> 
> ...



My bad.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't even know who she/he is. As Uh.... I have not plaid the games sense the 2nd one and that is hazey.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> If insanity is love, then I will be insane for Cynder.





sethisto said:


> I'll never find real love.  I don't have the confidence or ambition to search for it.  Cynder is good enough.




Holy jalapeno on a steeeeek, I have a couple of crushes on a couple toons but DAMN I ain't THIS obsessed with them! 

You have issues bro. you need to get your head out of cloud cuckoo land and back into reality.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 25, 2010)

Kid, what you're feeling isn't love.

It's impossible to feel love for anything other than a person, by definition of what love is.

Your obsession with Cynder is holding you back, leave her behind and take a step into the real world.

Don't wait for love, seek it out.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Holy jalapeno on a steeeeek



Randy, i love you, but you just lost awesome points because jeff dunham is fucktarded.



Yrr said:


> Kid, what you're feeling isn't love.
> 
> It's impossible to feel love for anything other than a person, by definition of what love is.



that's a horrible, horrible thing to say. 1. he can love whatever he wants. love isn't defined by dictionary terms, it's something you can't explain. and who are you, or anyone, to say what you can and can't love.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 25, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Your obsession with Cynder is holding you back, leave her behind and take a step into the real world.
> 
> Don't wait for love, seek it out.



I'll agree with this. Grab life by the balls, man, then don't let go until they wither and drop off in your palm. :V


... I'm pretty pleased with that analogy. c:


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

The new GCs ruined Spyro. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The new GCs ruined Spyro. :V



GC?
Good Charlotte? :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GC?
> Good Charlotte? :V



"Game creators". >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Game creators". >.>



oh. I understand now.
I'm sorry, I have no knowledge beyond n64.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The new GCs ruined Spyro. :V



Well, I'll give Krome and Etranges Libullels credit, but not Equinoxe or Check Six.

However, if there is anyone to blame, I put that on the publishers; i.e. Spyro's true owners.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 25, 2010)

They created Cynder.. and dotd was pretty awesome minus the ending.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

dammit now I'm gonna have to play spyro again.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dammit now I'm gonna have to play spyro again.



Which is never a bad thing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Which is never a bad thing.



D: but it wastes my time.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 25, 2010)

Cynders game is never a waste of time.  I have beaten it like 6 times now.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Jan 25, 2010)

dude... i used to be in the EXACT place your in... i was absolutely, irrevocably, madly in love with cynder.
(this was before i was on FA, i was like 12) something about her just drew me in... it was fine for a while... then things got bad. i went into isolation, and severe depression. i just wanted to get on on a cliff somewhere, and snipe spyro with a .50 cal sniper rifle... with hollowpoint rounds... several times. in rapid succession. untill there was nothing left... either that or just kill myself (bad idea, dont do that!)
but, needless to say, it was just a childish phase. i got better, and now, im fine.
odd story, eh... sometimes i still think i need mental help... but im glad its over, lol


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Cynders game is never a waste of time.  I have beaten it like 6 times now.


No, it is a waste of time. Play a good game instead.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Cynders game is never a waste of time.  I have beaten it like 6 times now.


Something is wrong with you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

GODDAMMMITFUCKING CYNDER!

*blasts away with halo gun*


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Well, I'll give Krome and Etranges Libullels credit, but not Equinoxe or Check Six.
> 
> However, if there is anyone to blame, I put that on the publishers; i.e. Spyro's true owners.



The Original owners Insomniac games or what's now called Activision Blizzard?

If Insomniac didn't lose the rights to the Spyro franchise, I would play it.



sethisto said:


> Cynders game is never a waste of time.  I have beaten it like 6 times now.



It's time to move on to another addiction before you start to belive that you were Spyro in a previous life that was Cynder's mate. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's time to move on to another addiction before you start to belive that you were Spyro in a previous life that was Cynder's mate. :V




sadly enough... I've seen it before.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If Insomniac didn't lose the rights to the Spyro franchise, I would play it.


Play ratchet and clank instead :3

It's better.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Jan 25, 2010)

believe me, op... youll get over her. 

maybe... unless you really ARE a psychotic nutjob, in that case i cant help much, lol


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sadly enough... I've seen it before.



I can believe it.




Jashwa said:


> Play ratchet and clank instead :3
> 
> It's better.



I have. I was not disappoint. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Original owners Insomniac games or what's now called Activision Blizzard?
> 
> If Insomniac didn't lose the rights to the Spyro franchise, I would play it.



Insomniac never really owned Spyro, if you will. Back in the day of the original trilogy, Universal Interactive (now Activision Blizzard) owned the rights. Yes, Insomniac created the character, but Universal owned it.

Really, after the third game, Insomniac felt they couldn't do anything further with the series and so moved on to Ratchet & Clank.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

I prefer yoshi's story.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I prefer yoshi's story.


You mean Yoshi's Island. Yoshi's story was shitty.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You mean Yoshi's Island. Yoshi's story was shitty.



eat a dick i loved yoshi story we're not friends anymore


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> eat a dick i loved yoshi story we're not friends anymore



YOSHIIIIS STOOORRRYYY!!

= <3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> eat a dick i loved yoshi story we're not friends anymore


But... I'm sorry =(


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But... I'm sorry =(



go eat a dick. .... then you can be his friend again.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

His dick, to be precise.

You have to kill his parents first, though.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> His dick, to be precise.
> 
> You have to kill his parents first, though.



my dick is blue


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my dick is blue



are your balls blue?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> my dick is blue


That's what fucking dead animals does to you.


----------



## Wolf Scout Sniper (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's what fucking dead animals does to you.


 thats one reason why i prefer them live...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> are your balls blue?



no, brown, color of my fur.



Jashwa said:


> That's what fucking dead animals does to you.



no, that makes it all red.

that was creepy



			
				Wolf Scout Sniper said:
			
		

> thats one reason why i prefer them live...



they're much better dead. there's no argument whether it's rape or not when they're dead.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, brown, color of my fur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does it turn red because of blood? or???


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Violent games, if there isn't any cars and/or big nasty guns in the game, I don't play it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> does it turn red because of blood? or???



yus blood


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?



only if I can be in my fursuit.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> only if I can be in my fursuit.


Sure, I'll try something different this time.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sure, I'll try something different this time.



OH LAWDY


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?



only if you'll bleed


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> only if you'll bleed


Ok, sounds good


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> only if you'll bleed


Is it bad if I just pictured harley as having a fetish for women on their periods?

You know, in an alternate reality where harley isn't a complete fag.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 25, 2010)

Havent played Spyro in forever, so all this talk about Cynder is goin over my head. (I know she's a female dragon, blah blah blah, wut else?)


What the hell ever happaned to that fawn chick?  She was hot. :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Is it bad if I just pictured harley as having a fetish for women on their periods?
> 
> You know, in an alternate reality where harley isn't a complete fag.


What? You mean it's not normal to get a hard on when you see tampons and a girl talks about her period?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Is it bad if I just pictured harley as having a fetish for women on their periods?
> 
> You know, in an alternate reality where harley isn't a complete fag.



i'm totally not gay. i'm pansexual. :V

as for that, well,


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm totally not gay. i'm pansexual. :V
> 
> as for that, well,


Your avatar scares and confuses me. And turns me on.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm totally not gay. i'm pansexual. :V
> 
> as for that, well,


You are a giant faggot, Harley.  Stop being in denial.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And turns me on.



you know it really does



Jashwa said:


> You are a giant faggot, Harley.  Stop being in denial.



Gender: Herm

therefore i cannot be gay, as there is a vagina involved


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm totally not gay. i'm pansexual. :V
> 
> as for that, well,



good that you arent metrosexual.
that's like faux gay.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you know it really does
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it does. I have a giant boner right now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh it does. I have a giant boner right now.



dog boner?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> good that you arent metrosexual.
> that's like faux gay.


Fuck metrosexuals.

My best friend irl is a metro and it pisses me off because I had a crush on him and I was hoping he'd be a closet case, but here he just acts like a giant fgt but isn't one.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dog boner?


Of course. You know I'm really a dog, right?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fuck metrosexuals.
> 
> My best friend irl is a metro and it pisses me off because I had a crush on him and I was hoping he'd be a closet case, but here he just acts like a giant fgt but isn't one.



rape him in the ass.

I think the person I'm dating is a closet metro.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

Krystal from Starfox Adventures pissed me off so bad I mean I spend like how many hours rescuing her and then guess what it turns out I get a pet like the annoying dinosaur 'cept hot.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> rape him in the ass.
> 
> I think the person I'm dating is a closet metro.


I promised him I wouldn't rape him when I came out :c


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I promised him I wouldn't rape him when I came out :c



you should anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you should anyway.


I don't break promises.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh it does. I have a giant boner right now.



good, good...


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> good, good...


What? Is this part of some evil plan or something?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> good, good...



harley's avatar is sexy.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> harley's avatar is sexy.



harley taking it from wheezy? most def that's sexy


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> harley taking it from wheezy? most def that's sexy


I disagree. Not enough boobs in it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread is *D:*


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I disagree. Not enough boobs in it.



there's a vagina in it does that count


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> there's a vagina in it does that count


Only if it has a pair of boobs and no dick to go along with it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> harley taking it from wheezy? most def that's sexy



agreed.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 25, 2010)

I played all the newer ratchet and clank ones (ps3 ones).  Good games.  I really couldn't connect with any of the characters though.  Their only female character was pretty ugly ;p


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 26, 2010)

Why don't you go out and connect with females outside the fictional video game world?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm scurred.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I'm scurred.



scared?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 26, 2010)

How on Earth did this topic reach 16 pages?


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How on Earth did this topic reach 16 pages?



17 now, lucky you. :>


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 26, 2010)

I should have saw that coming.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Really, after the third game, Insomniac felt they couldn't do anything further with the series and so moved on to Ratchet & Clank.


Uh... not quite.  It had more to do with inter-studio politics than what Insomniac thought they could do with the character.  If Insomniac could go from Spyro: YOTD right to Ratchet & Clank, they could have been able to easily create a 4th Spyro game for the PS2 that would have done just as well as R&C did.

But Universal didn't want Spyro or Crash Bandicoot to be only for the Sony platforms any more.  Sony needed a new mascot character, and Insomniac wanted to stick with Sony.  Even though Insomniac created Spyro, they didn't own rights to him.  The deal they struck with Sony was a much better one.  It allowed Insomniac to keep rights to Ratchet & Clank, so long as R&C stayed exclusive to the PlayStation family of consoles.

Trust me, if they could have kept the rights to Spyro, they would have.

That's what's nice about having been in the industry as long as I have: you get front row seats to some of this stuff.  



Taren Fox said:


> How on Earth did this topic reach 16 pages?


About 3 pages of useless troll posts, at least from the last time I looked at this thread.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fuck metrosexuals.
> 
> My best friend irl is a metro and it pisses me off because I had a crush on him and I was hoping he'd be a closet case, but here he just acts like a giant fgt but isn't one.


 
Oh, what a boner killer...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 26, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Havent played Spyro in forever, so all this talk about Cynder is goin over my head. (I know she's a female dragon, blah blah blah, wut else?)
> 
> 
> What the hell ever happaned to that fawn chick?  She was hot. :3



Unfortunately, she was ignored and pretty much forgotten. That's what you get when Insomniac only has her in a cameo in the third game.



Telnac said:


> Uh... not quite.  It had more to do with inter-studio politics than what Insomniac thought they could do with the character.  If Insomniac could go from Spyro: YOTD right to Ratchet & Clank, they could have been able to easily create a 4th Spyro game for the PS2 that would have done just as well as R&C did.
> 
> But Universal didn't want Spyro or Crash Bandicoot to be only for the Sony platforms any more.  Sony needed a new mascot character, and Insomniac wanted to stick with Sony.  Even though Insomniac created Spyro, they didn't own rights to him.  The deal they struck with Sony was a much better one.  It allowed Insomniac to keep rights to Ratchet & Clank, so long as R&C stayed exclusive to the PlayStation family of consoles.
> 
> ...



I honestly have no reason to not believe as that makes perfect sense. It's also kind of depressing, but what can you do?

It does go with what I partially said: blame the publisher. I can't blame them for wanting to do what they did, but the end result left much to be desired.

I'll admit that I got my info from magazine interviews with Insomniac staff and from e-mails sent to them. Kinda irks me now, but whatever.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I'll admit that I got my info from magazine interviews with Insomniac staff and from e-mails sent to them. Kinda irks me now, but whatever.


Don't waste your energy getting irked.  Every studio & publisher has an image to maintain and that image is always: it's all about the games.  But the fact is, studios & their publishers are businesses first, game developers second.  They have to be, or they wouldn't survive!  But they won't discuss business deals so openly with fans, because fans care more about the games than they do who's getting paid for what & who owns which license, et cetera, et cetera.

Behind every game, there's a soap opera to tell of backroom deals, office politics and money exchanging hands.  Most of the publishers are publicly traded companies, so there's a lot of details about this stuff in the quarterly reports that you'll never see in gaming magazines and you'll never be told of in e-mails to fans.  The story of Universal Interactive alone is a tale of a division of a large company (Universal) being created, then changed, bought, sold, renamed and finally morphing into something else entirely.  For those who are curious, the story's out there to find.  UI is hardly unique.  There's stories to tell about EA's many acquisitions and it's effect on individual studios and the industry as a whole, Midway's explosive growth & near collapse over the last 15 years and many, many others.

But fans rarely hear about the details of it all because, frankly, it doesn't usually matter all that much to the end user.  Yeah, Insomniac stopped making Spyro after the 3rd game, but it opened the door to Ratchet & Clank.  If Insomniac had made another Spyro game, all those Lombax furs would probably have never experienced their favorite character.  Spyro lives on, and he's had to endure some bad titles, but if this thread is any indication, he's still in vogue and will likely star in many games to come, so it's all good.

[Edit] Hey, just did a Google search on "Insomniac Spyro" and guess what came up?

http://www.insomniacgames.com/community/index.php?topic=40603.0;wap2

Insomniac has the whole story right on their website, straight from the horse's mouth.  The only part I don't believe is that Insomniac ran out of creative ideas.  Come on, this is the company that _created_ Spyro, Ratchet & Clank and Resistance: Fall of Man.  You can't tell me they didn't have the creative talent on hand to come up with a viable 4th Spyro title.

What's more likely is developer burn-out.  I've seen it at nearly every place I've worked, where a successful title goes through sequel after sequel after sequel & the team wants to do ANYTHING else but yet another sequel.  If so, then maybe I was wrong.  Maybe they wouldn't have kept Spyro even if they were offered.

This thread also came up, on page 2 of that search, with the latest posts listed at the top.  Kinda creepy that Google has that kind of power, if you ask me!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Once again, Spyro sucks, play a better game!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> scared?



"Scurred" is the ghettoized version of "scared".


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 26, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Unfortunately, she was ignored and pretty much forgotten. That's what you get when Insomniac only has her in a cameo in the third game.



Son of a bitch >:[




Heckler & Koch said:


> Once again, Spyro sucks, play a better game!



I've only played the good ones. (1-3)


----------



## sethisto (Jan 26, 2010)

Well on the bright side, if insomniac didn't get sick of the spyro series, Cynder probably never would have been created.  

That would be bad.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well on the bright side, if insomniac didn't get sick of the spyro series, Cynder probably never would have been created.
> 
> That would be bad.


God fucking damnit GO AWAY!


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well on the bright side, if insomniac didn't get sick of the spyro series, Cynder probably never would have been created.
> 
> *That would be bad.*



Thanks for clarifying.

We were all thinking you were_ in favor of _your furry crush never existing


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God fucking damnit GO AWAY!



You've posted in (and therefore bumped) this thread more times than he has.

Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> You've posted in (and therefore bumped) this thread more times than he has.
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know.


Yes but he keeps going on and on about his love for a video game character. I'm not.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> *snip for space*



Wow...it all makes sense, but I never really realized it. I don't regret Insomniac moving on. Granted, Ratchet & Clank never really sucked me in like Spyro (I prefer Sly Cooper over R&C, FYI), but it was a damn good game, as were the follow-ups. The changed allowed Insomniac to venture onto new grounds and make bigger names for themselves. Never a bad thing.:grin:

Thanks for enlightening me though. I appreciate you making the effort to explain that. I really felt like I have learned something here.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

guys, i have a furry crush too :c

well, seven.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

There are some really hot OCs, lol. But the only character I've ever really been attracted to is Chikaru from Strawberry Panic. She is amazing.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> guys, i have a furry crush too :c
> 
> well, seven.



I originally said I only had one, and I got over it.

I'll confess: I KINDA have one on Wave the Swallow. She kicked ass.

But I'll continue on with my life. I must watch more TNG, DAMMIT!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well on the bright side, if insomniac didn't get sick of the spyro series, Cynder probably never would have been created.
> 
> That would be bad.



Good news: You get to mastubate to a fictional character.

Bad news: The original fans and posters here suffer from your droning about how much you want to "make love" to her. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

What is this? she does not even have Tits!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> What is this? she does not even have Tits!


DON'T MAKE FUN OF HER! HE LOOOOVES HER! :V


----------



## sethisto (Jan 26, 2010)

It's not all about sex! besides, Cynder doesn't need boobs. Her chest is big enough.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It's not all about sex! besides, Cynder doesn't need boobs. Her chest is big enough.


wat.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It's not all about sex! besides, Cynder doesn't need boobs. Her chest is big enough.


If I put on a cynder costume would you fuck me?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I put on a cynder costume would you fuck me?



Most likey after he drugs you, transports you to a secluded mountain area, breaks your legs, then he'll fuck you wich counts as rape.

ITT: Anne Wilkes.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Most likey after he drugs you, transports you to a secluded mountain area, breaks your legs, then he'll fuck you wich counts as rape.
> 
> ITT: Anne Wilkes.


Anne Wilkes?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I put on a cynder costume would you fuck me?



i would anyway oh murr


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would anyway oh murr


Sounds hot. I'm turned on now.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Anne Wilkes?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misery_(novel)


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Anne Wilkes?



"Annie Wilkes" from Misery. 
Kids these days.

EDIT: Thank you whitenoise, you are a peach.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, misery.  I knew about that, I just didn't remember her name.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Anne Wilkes?


 
Crazy lady. Has her penguin facing north west, I think. Or was it east?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

After reading that wikipedia page, I have to read that book now. Thank you FAF :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> "Annie Wilkes" from Misery.
> Kids these days.
> 
> EDIT: Thank you whitenoise, you are a peach.



:]



Jashwa said:


> Oh, misery.  I knew about that, I just didn't remember her name.



>:[


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

the movie was better. CRUNCH.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the movie was better. CRUNCH.



harley.. did you just bite his dick off?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> harley.. did you just bite his dick off?



Who's dick, what's going on D: ?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Who's dick, what's going on D: ?


I don't know but I like where this is going.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 26, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i would anyway oh murr



Oh you. :3


----------



## sethisto (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't like fursuits.  

I would only love a real Cynder.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I don't like fursuits.
> 
> I would only love a real Cynder.


Well good news for you. I am the real cynder.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well good news for you. I am the real cynder.



suddenly..

SWASTIKAS EVERYWHERE.

ååååååååååååååå


----------



## Teco (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I don't like fursuits.
> 
> I would only love a real Cynder.


 
Please tell me this guy is just some dumb ass. Some stupid troll.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> suddenly..
> 
> SWASTIKAS EVERYWHERE.
> 
> ååååååååååååååå



How do I typed swastikas?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> harley.. did you just bite his dick off?



yes <3


----------



## lobosabio (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I don't like fursuits.
> 
> I would only love a real Cynder.



Then you're in luck!  There are plenty in a fire!  In fact, I'm pretty sure there's a fetish for getting hot coals shoved up your ass.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 26, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> How do I typed swastikas?



åååååå

there. 

copypasta nao.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I would only love a real Cynder.



This will not happen, why do you persist on this fantasy crush for X number of years so far?

There has to be _SOMETHING_ besides a soulless video game character to think about!


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

Not talking about Cynder per se (sethisto, she's all yours...), but with respect to scalies who have an attraction to boobless female dragons/reptiles/dinosaurs, you do realize that there are things other than boobs to be attracted to, right?  Some may want the sensation of touching a partner's scales, or wrapping their arms around a pair of wings or something.

And don't bother pretending to be disgusted by the idea.  I've seen far, _*far*_ worse stuff than that on here!


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Not talking about Cynder per se (sethisto, she's all yours...), but with respect to scalies who have an attraction to boobless female dragons/reptiles/dinosaurs, you do realize that there are things other than boobs to be attracted to, right?  Some may want the sensation of touching a partner's scales, or wrapping their arms around a pair of wings or something.
> 
> And don't bother pretending to be disgusted by the idea.  I've seen far, _*far*_ worse stuff than that on here!



you're like the jesse jackson of scalies. every time one is picked at, telnac is not far off.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're like the jesse jackson of scalies. every time one is picked at, telnac is not far off.


Nah.  I'm just defending someone's right to be as sick and perverted as I am.


----------



## Ash (Jan 27, 2010)

oh cynder... The things I would do to that dragon...

* drools at the thought*

But i completely agree with harley. Im not completely a scaly. But i think scales are one of the hotest things in the world... dont even get me started on the wings or fire breathing


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 27, 2010)

Ash said:


> oh cynder... The things I would do to that dragon...
> 
> * drools at the thought*
> 
> But i completely agree with harley. Im not completely a scaly. But i think scales are one of the hotest things in the world... dont even get me started on the wings or fire breathing



this


----------



## Riptor (Jan 27, 2010)

So is this guy real or are you all just getting fooled terribly? Come on, I know there's tons of crazies hanging around here, but this guy has to be trolling, right?

...Right?  Come on, give me a little hope here.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 27, 2010)

you underestimate the power of furfaggotry.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 27, 2010)

Riptor said:


> So is this guy real or are you all just getting fooled terribly? Come on, I know there's tons of crazies hanging around here, but this guy has to be trolling, right?
> 
> ...Right?  Come on, give me a little hope here.



lmao look up his name on google
he has it on spyro forums and more, not a troll -_-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Not talking about Cynder per se (sethisto, she's all yours...), but with respect to scalies who have an attraction to boobless female dragons/reptiles/dinosaurs, you do realize that there are things other than boobs to be attracted to, right?  Some may want the sensation of touching a partner's scales, or wrapping their arms around a pair of wings or something.
> 
> And don't bother pretending to be disgusted by the idea.  I've seen far, _*far*_ worse stuff than that on here!


Fuck you, tits are great.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fuck you, tits are great.


Hey don't get me wrong, I like tits just as much as the nest warm-blooded heterosexual male.  But I also like legs, feet, hair and (in non-mammals) scales, wings, snouts, tails...


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Most likey after he drugs you, transports you to a secluded mountain area, breaks your legs, then he'll fuck you wich counts as rape.
> 
> ITT: Anne Wilkes.




Lol, misery.




sethisto said:


> I don't like fursuits.
> 
> I would only love a real Cynder.




Will some pull the plug on this guys life support? Jesus.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 27, 2010)

oh god the furriness itt


----------



## sethisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't do anything to her that she isn't ok with :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I wouldn't do anything to her that she isn't ok with :3


And what if she said "Jesus Christ you're a fucking freak stay the hell away from me!!!"? :3


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And what if she said "Jesus Christ you're a fucking freak stay the hell away from me!!!"? :3


 Remember, a restraining order is just one way of saying "I love you, but i just want you to love me from those distant bushes over there with binoculars."


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

Too bad she's already taken. Yup. Taken. Not only is she fictional. She's taken. You're lusting over a fictional character who's fictionally taken. You're sick.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Hey don't get me wrong, I like tits just as much as the nest warm-blooded heterosexual male.  But I also like legs, feet, hair and (in non-mammals) scales, wings, snouts, tails...



no way man tits are gross

i think it's the nipples

ugh

legs are much nicer


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> no way man tits are gross
> 
> i think it's the nipples
> 
> ...


GET OUT. NOW. >=(


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GET OUT. NOW. >=(



You first


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> no way man tits are gross



This is true.



sethisto said:


> I wouldn't do anything to her that she isn't ok with :3



That's reassuring. Wait. No it isn't.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

What.

The fuck is this thread?


----------



## Jimfoxx (Jan 27, 2010)

yes all the time over my many furry crushes ^-^


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 27, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're like the jesse jackson of scalies. every time one is picked at, telnac is not far off.



That's fitting, given that dragons are the n-i-g-g-e-r-s of furry.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 27, 2010)

You could what if Cynder to death, assuming I was with her though, I wouldn't do anything she is uncomfortable with.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> You could what if Cynder to death, assuming I was with her though, I wouldn't do anything she is uncomfortable with.



But what would happen if you and Cynder somehow fused into one being?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 27, 2010)

0_o


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> 0_o


Your avatar and sig are creepy.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> 0_o



Okay, never mind.

Next question: If Matt Parkman of Heroes tried to erase Cynder's memories and her mind somehow ended up inside his, would you still love her even though her body would be Parkman's?


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Okay, never mind.
> 
> Next question: If Matt Parkman of Heroes tried to erase Cynder's memories and her mind somehow ended up inside his, would you still love her even though her body would be Parkman's?


 
What the fuck are you going on about. Stop it. This thread is stupid enough.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Jan 27, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Okay, never mind.
> 
> Next question: If Matt Parkman of Heroes tried to erase Cynder's memories and her mind somehow ended up inside his, would you still love her even though her body would be Parkman's?



i watch that O=


----------



## sethisto (Jan 27, 2010)

I watched heroes for a while.  It has been pretty horrible for the last year or so though.


----------



## Teco (Jan 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I watched heroes for a while.  It has been pretty horrible for the last year or so though.



You know whats worse? This thread. Go watch Heroes. Stop this.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 27, 2010)

Almost 500 posts. D:


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

Good.  This thread needs to diaf.


----------



## Teco (Jan 28, 2010)

Ho shi- this thing dies in 500 posts?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> Ho shi- this thing dies in 500 posts?



That's the general rule of thumb. After a thread reaches 500 posts, then a mod will close it.

However, looking at some still-existing threads in the den here...


----------



## sethisto (Jan 28, 2010)

Well regardless of the hate, some of you have helped me some.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well regardless of the hate, some of you have helped me some.



That's what some of us attempt to do, anyway my friend.


----------



## Teco (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> That's the general rule of thumb. After a thread reaches 500 posts, then a mod will close it.
> 
> However, looking at some still-existing threads in the den here...




Fuck that. Post some dumb on topic bs so this sad thing dies.

Cynder's ...well I dont know anything about her. I'm too busy playing good games and fucking actual women to have any knowledge of that but the OP needs some smacking out to get out of his unstable mentality. 

May there not be another thread like this.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 28, 2010)

I must confess, I'll miss this thread when it's not here. :c



sethisto said:


> Well regardless of the hate, some of you have helped me some.


It's okay, we're here to help AND make people feel bad about themselves. *hugs* :3


----------



## sethisto (Jan 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> Fuck that. Post some dumb on topic bs so this sad thing dies.
> 
> Cynder's ...well I dont know anything about her. I'm too busy playing good games and fucking actual women to have any knowledge of that but the OP needs some smacking out to get out of his unstable mentality.
> 
> May there not be another thread like this.



Why don't you just ignore it?  I don't see why you are still here.  I know I have mental issues with this already.


----------



## Teco (Jan 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Why don't you just ignore it?  I don't see why you are still here.  I know I have mental issues with this already.



Good, you know this. So my advice is for YOU to ignore it.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 28, 2010)

We should change the conversation, so by the time we hit the 500 mark we're talking about something like tacos instead of another playground argument. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> We should change the conversation, so by the time we hit the 500 mark we're talking about something like tacos instead of another playground argument. :V



So, did you ever see a Dalek?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAk2HjHSGbo


----------



## Surgat (Jan 28, 2010)

You should seek out _qualified, professional_ help, sethisto/cccd9, not the advice of random people on the internet.



Taren Fox said:


> Almost 500 posts. D:





Teco said:


> Ho shi- this thing dies in 500 posts?





Captain Spyro said:


> That's the general rule of thumb. After a thread reaches 500 posts, then a mod will close it.
> 
> However, looking at some still-existing threads in the den here...



That only applies to threads in Forum Games.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Surgat said:


> That only applies to threads in Forum Games.



Well, that explains why I've only seen it applied in the games forum then.

DOY! >_<


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> So, did you ever see a Dalek?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAk2HjHSGbo


Yes, but that's not related to tacos. >8c



Surgat said:


> That only applies to threads in Forum Games.



... Well, damn. Let's get back to the playground argument then, people. 8c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Yes, but that's not related to tacos. >8c
> 
> 
> 
> ... Well, damn. Let's get back to the playground argument then, people. 8c



But...but...Daleks > tacos. :c


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 28, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> But...but...Daleks > tacos. :c



Nuh-uh, tacos are better because I say so. *sticks out tongue at Captain Spyro* >8c


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 28, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Nuh-uh, tacos are better because I say so. *sticks out tongue at Captain Spyro* >8c



Bah. Daleks rules tacos.

"We glide around the universe and shout *EXTERMINATE*."

*Sticks tongue out at Kirbizard.* >:[


----------



## Teco (Jan 28, 2010)

Mods! Prepare your keys, this baby needs locked down.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 28, 2010)

Surgat said:


> You should seek out _qualified, professional_ help, sethisto/cccd9, not the advice of random people on the internet.
> .



So many people from lulz here.

I really don't have the money for that sort of thing, and my parents would think it's a joke.  

that and I don't think I could sit in a room and tell someone this face to face.. My rl friends know about it, but they learn it over time.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 28, 2010)

Eh, don't worry about it.  Eventually, you'll get over her and move on to fantasizing over a fictional character of your own creation, like I do.

Wow... now that I put it that way...


Pardon me, I'm going to shoot myself now.   




(Joking.  I would never commit suicide except by nuclear weapon.  Why die alone when you can take a few million of your closest friends with you?)


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> So many people from lulz here.
> 
> I really don't have the money for that sort of thing, and my parents would think it's a joke.
> 
> that and I don't think I could sit in a room and tell someone this face to face.. My rl friends know about it, but they learn it over time.



I think your parents would think your wet dreams of having sex with a fake creature more of a joke.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> You could what if Cynder to death, assuming I was with her though, I wouldn't do anything she is uncomfortable with.




Just die.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 28, 2010)

So does anyone think Cynder is a reincarnation of that villain Cindar from the failed cartoon Visionaries? Or is she just the reincarnation of a Na'vi whose soul was exiled from Pandora inexplicably?

Also, what if Cynder and a Na'vi fused into one being?


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 28, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Also, what if Cynder and a Na'vi fused into one being?


We'd have an hyper-sexualised being with a 2D personality starring in a popular hit game with zero depth in it's plot. :V

Ohwaitaminute. :awesome:


But seriously though, I think Cynder's awesome, Na'vi are just gay. The chavvy bad kind of gay, not the awesome sexuality kind. >:c


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> So does anyone think Cynder is a reincarnation of that villain Cindar from the failed cartoon Visionaries? Or is she just the reincarnation of a Na'vi whose soul was exiled from Pandora inexplicably?
> 
> Also, what if Cynder and a Na'vi fused into one being?


Or maybe the OP has a bad taste in video games and fake women :V


----------



## sethisto (Jan 28, 2010)

I have my tastes.  Not sure what I see in cute female dragons but I love them <3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

dickbutt


----------



## Teco (Jan 28, 2010)

WHY ISNT THIS DEAD YET


----------



## Mentova (Jan 28, 2010)

Teco said:


> WHY ISNT THIS DEAD YET


This thread is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

After 21 pages of this topic, I still don't know who Cynder is. :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I have my tastes.  Not sure what I see in cute female dragons but I love them <3



What happened to the right wing :V ?

Also why is the left wing drawn so badly :l ?

Who drew this :[ ? 

Post a link to their FA account I want to tell them how much I hate them >:[ .


----------



## sethisto (Jan 28, 2010)

Flare is from 9 years ago.

And I loove her still


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Flare is from 9 years ago.
> 
> And I loove her still



Whoever shat out that photoshop abortion couldn't even be bothered to finish the right front foot. Give me this person's name >:[ .


----------



## Vintage (Jan 28, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Flare is from 9 years ago.
> 
> And I loove her still



heh, i guess she's your one-winged angel


----------



## Teco (Jan 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is why we can't have nice things.


 
I WANT NICE THINGS CAP LOCK CAP LOCK THREADLOCKPLZ


----------



## Kanin (Jan 29, 2010)

Got to love people who get crushes on imaginary characters that don't even have a well-developed personality.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 29, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Got to love people who get crushes on imaginary characters that don't even have a well-developed personality.


Actually, I remember an OLD interview with Ted Price about the first Spyro game, and he said that Spyro never speaking was intentional, so that the user could project whatever personality they wanted onto him.  I found that interesting b/c in the next game, he spoke & had a personality, and I found him to be a bit of an ass.

Maybe Cynder's lack of a developed personality is part of the attraction.  I haven't played the games with her in it, tho, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 29, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Actually, I remember an OLD interview with Ted Price about the first Spyro game, and he said that Spyro never speaking was intentional, so that the user could project whatever personality they wanted onto him. I found that interesting b/c in the next game, he spoke & had a personality, and I found him to be a bit of an ass.
> 
> Maybe Cynder's lack of a developed personality is part of the attraction. I haven't played the games with her in it, tho, so I wouldn't know.


 
Yay for loving mindless zombies.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 29, 2010)

She has plenty of personality.  

She sort of has an awkward unsure of how to fit in thing going on, its cute.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 29, 2010)

sethisto said:


> She sort of has an awkward unsure of how to fit in thing going on, its cute.



Sort of like you, actually, only without the 'cute' part.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe thats why I <3 her so much


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 29, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Flare is from 9 years ago.
> 
> And I loove her still



How do you know that stupid /b/ bait is female?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 29, 2010)

She was labeled as female back when I found her.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jan 29, 2010)

So guys does anyone know what would happen if Cynder and Draco of _Dragonheart _merged into one being?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 29, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> So guys does anyone know what would happen if Cynder and Draco of _Dragonheart _merged into one being?



Hell.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

Cynder is cool but wow, that's kinda funny


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 29, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> So guys does anyone know what would happen if Cynder and Draco of _Dragonheart _merged into one being?



Cynder is cool.

Draco kicks ass.

Do NOT mix mah dragons.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 30, 2010)

sethisto said:


> She was labeled as female back when I found her.



Doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 30, 2010)

i saw a 3D flash of spyro boning cynder the other day. i meant to save it and send it to you, sethisto, but i didn't. ):


----------



## sethisto (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw it..

And hated it ;p


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I saw it..
> 
> And hated it ;p


sdfbgjsfkdbgskdfbgh

Whenever I see you post I RRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAEEEEEEEGGGGGGG


----------



## sethisto (Jan 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> sdfbgjsfkdbgskdfbgh
> 
> Whenever I see you post I RRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAEEEEEEEGGGGGGG



I get that a lot..


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I get that a lot..


Gee, I wonder why....


----------



## Gight (Jan 30, 2010)

536th post!


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

Gight said:


> 536th post!


Cool story bro.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 30, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> So guys does anyone know what would happen if Cynder and Draco of _Dragonheart _merged into one being?



the world would implode upon itself and burst into flame... creating a black hole that swallows the universe.


----------



## Whitefang8 (Jan 31, 2010)

XD *slowly backs away from the crazy people*


----------



## Telnac (Jan 31, 2010)

You do realize that there are plenty of dragons out there far more attractive than Cynder, right?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2852589

...just one of many examples.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 31, 2010)

I had fictional crushes on characters...

and then a magical thing happened.

I grew up.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 31, 2010)

Telnac said:


> You do realize that there are plenty of dragons out there far more attractive than Cynder, right?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2852589
> 
> ...just one of many examples.



I like cartoony dragons.  That one is way too realistic for me.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I like cartoony dragons.  That one is way too realistic for me.


So only cartoons get you horny? Nice to know...


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 31, 2010)

so do you like eastern or western dragons more?


----------



## sethisto (Jan 31, 2010)

Western for sure.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay dude seriously I got over cartoon crushes when I was like 13 and even then it wasn't that bad.

And I gotta admit the only thing that ever worsened it was in fact the internet.

Seek help. I think you have a social disorder, from looking at your psychological advice topic.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 31, 2010)

Fox Glove said:


> Okay dude seriously I got over cartoon crushes when I was like 13 and even then it wasn't that bad.
> 
> And I gotta admit the only thing that ever worsened it was in fact the internet.
> 
> Seek help. I think you have a social disorder, from looking at your psychological advice topic.



His what topic? 

I must of missed it somewhere.


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 31, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Western for sure.



that's a hot dragon :x


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Western for sure.


That is not sexy. At all.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2010)

If Insomniac still made Spyro, they probably would have made Cynder, but with more of a personality....with a capital "Y".


----------



## sethisto (Jan 31, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> His what topic?
> 
> I must of missed it somewhere.



I asked for psychological advice a while back here.  But that was before I ended up with some extra physical health issues that sort of killed everything anyway, so I gave up on that.  

I think I have come to accept my crazyness and seek comfort in it.

Also another example ^^

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/Sethisto/Dragoness-P121.jpg


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is not sexy. At all.


It's drooling. :B


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I asked for psychological advice a while back here.  But that was before I ended up with some extra physical health issues that sort of killed everything anyway, so I gave up on that.
> 
> I think I have come to accept my crazyness and seek comfort in it.
> 
> ...


That is slightly better, but too anime-like. It's more cute than sexy...


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesn't look dragon-like to me. It looks more like a lizard person with wings.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It doesn't look dragon-like to me. It looks more like a lizard person with wings.


Lizard people are cool. Like in Morrowind. Awesome game.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Lizard people are cool. Like in Morrowind. Awesome game.









I would gladly stab a Khajhit for some more succulent skooma.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I would gladly stab a Khajhit for some more succulent skooma.


God damn I need to replay that game. I _think_ I backed up my save from when I formatted my laptop... But I need to make a joke character who is addicted to every substance every and is a klepto. Those are the best play-throughs.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn I need to replay that game. I _think_ I backed up my save from when I formatted my laptop... But I need to make a joke character who is addicted to every substance every and is a klepto. Those are the best play-throughs.


Although the Khajhit are the coolest and make for the best thieves (which is the funnest part of Morrowind), the lizard dudes can't get poisioned or catch deseases and they can breath under water. That may not sound like much but it's a lot easier not having to worry about catching the vampire disease and having to do several quests to reverse it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Although the Khajhit are the coolest and make for the best thieves (which is the funnest part of Morrowind), the lizard dudes can't get poisioned or catch deseases and they can breath under water. That may not sound like much but it's a lot easier not having to worry about catching the vampire disease and having to do several quests to reverse it.



I always play as argonians in elder scrolls games. Humans are boring in fantasy games (unless it's human/elf/dwarf races... then I pick humans) Also Khajjhit in oblivion looked weird.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I always play as argonians in elder scrolls games. Humans are boring in fantasy games (unless it's human/elf/dwarf races... then I pick humans) Also Khajjhit in oblivion looked weird.


The Kahjhit women sounded like Marge Simpson.

Kick ass game though. Once I discovered 100% Chameleon, it kind of ruined it for me tho. D:


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The Kahjhit women sounded like Marge Simpson.
> 
> Kick ass game though. Once I discovered 100% Chameleon, it kind of ruined it for me tho. D:


I refuse to use the broken builds. In Morrowind I roll with a spear and kite everything around in circles like a winner.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I refuse to use the broken builds. In Morrowind I roll with a spear and kite everything around in circles like a winner.


Meh. In Oblivion I never leveled up so by the end of the game it was pretty easy. If you level up too fast, it was insane hard.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Meh. In Oblivion I never leveled up so by the end of the game it was pretty easy. If you level up too fast, it was insane hard.


Yeah, oblivion's leveling was terrible, and the dungeons sucked. It was still fun though...


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, oblivion's leveling was terrible, and the dungeons sucked. It was still fun though...


AMAZING music and great graphics.

I jam to Oblivion's score whenever I want to chill-out.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> AMAZING music and great graphics.
> 
> I jam to Oblivion's score whenever I want to chill-out.


It was cool at first, but got old fast. So i jammed out to 80's music while I played.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was cool at first, but got old fast. So i jammed out to 80's music while I played.


I jammed to Bob Marley & the Wailers. :B


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was cool at first, but got old fast. So i jammed out to 80's music while I played.


did you ever find those books about a slutty argonian maid in oblivion those?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> did you ever find those books about a slutty argonian maid in oblivion those?



Of course I did, and it was hilarious.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> did you ever find those books about a slutty argonian maid in oblivion those?


I never was nerdy enough to read any of the books. But I _am_ nerdy enough to read everything in the Mass Effect in game encyclopedia.


----------



## Haderos (Feb 1, 2010)

Gonebatty said:


> Thats it, screw being underage. I need a fucking drink. T_T
> 
> Go see a quack, OP.


i know EXACTLY how you feel now if only mom didn't have a lock T_T


----------



## sethisto (Feb 1, 2010)

Cute is sexy!


----------



## sethisto (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh also this... and another question here.  A lot of people seem to be pretty crazy about this picture on lulz, including me.  No clue why.. What about this makes it so awesome?

Warning:adult Content

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3321421/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Oh also this... and another question here.  A lot of people seem to be pretty crazy about this picture on lulz, including me.  No clue why.. What about this makes it so awesome?
> 
> Warning:adult Content
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3321421/



Ew.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

I can post scaley porn too!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ew.



lol 

i liked it


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

...only have to say "Hope OP doesnt get as bad as Lizardking"


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ...only have to say "Hope OP doesnt get as bad as Lizardking"


Oh hello giant fucking lizard tits, how are you doing today?


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh hello giant fucking lizard tits, how are you doing today?


lol You're mean.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> lol You're mean.


Mean? yes. Funny? yes. Furfag?...............

yes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh hello giant fucking lizard tits, how are you doing today?


giant tits nothing still


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ...only have to say "Hope OP doesnt get as bad as Lizardking"



wait what


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> giant tits nothing still



OY YOU

put those things back.
you are a lizard.

lizards dont have tits.
they dont suckle young.

you are a lizard you look funny in tits.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OY YOU
> 
> put those things back.
> you are a lizard.
> ...


realism was lost long ago in the furry fandom


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> wait what


you know what I mean


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you know what I mean



not really no


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

ilu lizardking


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> not really no


D= then the Lizardking I knew months ago before I vanish is gone


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2010)

Â¯\(Âº_o)/Â¯


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> D= then the Lizardking I knew months ago before I vanish is gone


From now on every time I see you post all I can think of is "DAMN! GIANT FUCKING TITS!"


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> From now on every time I see you post all I can think of is "DAMN! GIANT FUCKING TITS!"


they be huge if I the character was below 8'1" sadly they arent compared to others. And I know someone with DD breast size, she just glad she got the back for em


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they be huge if I the character was below 8'1" sadly they arent compared to others. And I know someone with DD breast size, she just glad she got the back for em


No, they're still huge. They're the size of god damn beach balls!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, they're still huge. They're the size of god damn beach balls!


...Beach Balls size would be M's sir
they still arent huge


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ...Beach Balls size would be M's sir
> they still arent huge


Yes they are. They are very, very large. You obviously do not grasp basic anatomy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes they are. They are very, very large. You obviously do not grasp basic anatomy.


and you still havent fully grasp size, and body build


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and you still havent fully grasp size, and body build


No, I do. Even if your avatar is supposed to be like 8 feet tall those tits are still back breakingly huge for it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I do. Even if your avatar is supposed to be like 8 feet tall those tits are still back breakingly huge for it.


no your thinking I'm 8ft and skinny but the character is built and toned enough to work with the damn breast, I try to slightly give and put work into stuff. Hence my former comment about skinny characters with minifridge size breast


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no your thinking I'm 8ft and skinny but the character is built and toned enough to work with the damn breast, I try to slightly give and put work into stuff. Hence my former comment about skinny characters with minifridge size breast


The only way those breasts would work is if your character was a gigantic 500 pound hambeast, and it is clearly not. Hopefully though this off topic argument will get this thread closed and make the OP have to go somewhere else to bitch about his videogame love affair


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 3, 2010)

Well the...

Stupid Cynder gets all the Spyro. :3

*Ducks for cover.*


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only way those breasts would work is if your character was a gigantic 500 pound hambeast, and it is clearly not. Hopefully though this off topic argument will get this thread closed and make the OP have to go somewhere else to bitch about his videogame love affair


you fail to remember theres a girl I know at 187lbs who have DD and can handle hers. its like saying just cause a person is shorter than you they shouldnt be able to kick your ass


----------



## sethisto (Feb 3, 2010)

Cynder doesn't need tits to be awesome.  Even in anthro form.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you fail to remember theres a girl I know at 187lbs who have DD and can handle hers. its like saying just cause a person is shorter than you they shouldnt be able to kick your ass


But those are unrealistically large! What the hell am I doing debating tit size with a furry anyways? In the furry fandom everything remotely sexual has to be at least 10x the actual size.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

why is she wearing a bra if she's got no tits? I SMELL INSECURITY


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But those are unrealistically large! What the hell am I doing debating tit size with a furry anyways? In the furry fandom everything remotely sexual has to be at least 10x the actual size.


because you keep on saying they are huge when I'm saying compared to others they arent


----------



## sethisto (Feb 3, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why is she wearing a bra if she's got no tits? I SMELL INSECURITY



I'd comfort her insecurity <3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you fail to remember theres a girl I know at 187lbs who have DD and can handle hers. its like saying just cause a person is shorter than you they shouldnt be able to kick your ass



Being able to handle them, and suiting someones frame are entirely different.



Crysix Corps said:


> because you keep on saying they are huge when I'm saying compared to others they arent



I agree with H&K, they are pretty big.


EDIT: If H&K want's to see what big furry tits are like I suggest he searches for Doug Winger. Then H&K will know what "huge" tits are.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Being able to handle them, and suiting someones frame are entirely different.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with H&K, they are pretty big.


then I doubt you know the characters frame from just a section of the art


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> then I doubt you know the characters frame from just a section of the art



I said pretty big, not huge. And I edited my post. 

I wouldn't class her breasts as "huge", big yes, huge no.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I said pretty big, not huge. And I edited my post.
> 
> I wouldn't class her breasts as "huge", big yes, huge no.


I dont mind big heck cause of many still saying they are huge I keep on working on her


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I dont mind big heck cause of many still saying they are huge I keep on working on her



They look great none the less.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 3, 2010)

Ateren said:


> They look great none the less.



I agree, though, my own personal preferences prefer smaller.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2010)

Why is this "Annie Wilkes" thread still up?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 3, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Why is this "Annie Wilkes" thread still up?


were trying to derail it enough so it can get locked


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> were trying to derail it enough so it can get locked



Hairsex and Elbowsex.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

LOOK A DISTRACTION!!!... darn no one looked, well that's my randomness =/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll help derial, I'm an expert conductor at these sorta things 
Hmm, Why'd the fox cross the road?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll help derial, I'm an expert conductor at these sorta things
> 
> **NSFW** HINT HINT, it's inappropriate.
> 
> CLICK ON ME <http://www.youtube.com/lkfj2j6sdklj3434kl>





> meatspin.com



You have to try better than that my good man


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll help derial, I'm an expert conductor at these sorta things :wink:
> 
> **NSFW** HINT HINT, it's inappropriate.
> 
> CLICK ON ME <http://www.youtube.com/lkfj2j6sdklj3434kl>



Its a trick!


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31-loQl3uvY&feature=related

Yours truly, the six flags guy! (Beware at the end)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You have to try better than that my good man



Yeah, I knew someone would spoil it and I didn't want to be messin with the kiddies who thought it was just a plain ol' youtube vid so I changed it ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

So do anyone of you know of the band Tesla? Awesome fuckin' band.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So do anyone of you know of the band Tesla? Awesome fuckin' band.




*Scampers off to youtube it*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vwHuCC6nP8

The guy singing reminds me so much of Steve-O...

Oh my, googled steve-o to get a comparison pic and clicked on "injury pics" just to see em and apparently there's 2 pics where he injures his sac....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Scampers off to youtube it*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vwHuCC6nP8
> 
> The guy singing reminds me so much of Steve-O...


They wrote that song about the singer's dog who died. I guess that is somewhat relevant to this forum...


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2010)

How big is Cynder anyway?

I've never played the games. Is she like 1ft or 10ft tall?


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

I only played from the first game all the way to Spyro-Enter the Dragonfly.

The others, I'm ganna look up walkthroughs of.


----------



## sethisto (Feb 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> How big is Cynder anyway?
> 
> I've never played the games. Is she like 1ft or 10ft tall?



Like 3-4 feet tall.  She only comes up to the anthro cat peoples knees.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 3, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I'd comfort her insecurity <3



i'll comfort your sexual frustration.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

Still attempting to derail, look here. It's a good youtube series and it mentions a cute furry otter...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYt_n8_C2S0&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=CB2E2418DDECE97B


----------



## Ateren (Feb 4, 2010)

Spoilers a foot! 

Been watching this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eezRUHd-MrY&feature=related

Then this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5--nB90c4rA&feature=fvw

Is it me, or are there Two time lines then 1? Sadly the first one ends in GB fashion.

Second one looks to me to be rewriting Spyro (Hence New Beginning). Now I'm sleepy and so I only watched (all of the first timeline) and the first parts (Well Part A-C) As far as I can tell, Cynder is the same (If not exact) size as Spyro. (I think) Which would be as Sethisto had said, 3-4 ft. Yay for 2 hours of wasting my life... =), and getting back with an old child hood memory.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

So Cynder is essentially a cub?  So you're a pedophile too, now, OP.  Congrats.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So Cynder is essentially a cub?  So you're a pedophile too, now, OP.  Congrats.


in dragon years in that game, fuck yes she is a cub

OP is a pedo we can now further try to derail this to get it locked


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'll comfort your sexual frustration.



You're good at that, I guess.


----------



## sethisto (Feb 4, 2010)

she was frozen in time at 14, then was released at 17, and its been a year since the game came out. she is now 18.  

All good!

And in 50 years when im dead, she will be another 2 feet maybe, so perfect size for my whole life!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

If you freeze in time, you don't age.  Therefore she's 15.

And for a dragon, that's really fucking young. 

That's like if you fell in love with a 6 month old baby.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

sethisto said:


> she was frozen in time at 14, then was released at 17, and its been a year since the game came out. she is now 18.
> 
> All good!
> 
> And in 50 years when im dead, she will be another 2 feet maybe, so perfect size for my whole life!


I say good sir you forgot how things work

Time period in games do not reflect the real life. if so Sonic would been labled in his 20s but still in games labeled as in his mid teens.

Two when frozen one aging of the body stops thus when she was frozen she was 14 when release she was still 14 and by your logic she is 15 which is still considered WRONG


----------



## sethisto (Feb 4, 2010)

They dont mature mentally slower...

And she still grew in the crystal, compare her before and after.  







After


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not seeing much of a difference other than better graphics.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 4, 2010)

sethisto said:


> They dont mature mentally slower...
> 
> And she still grew in the crystal, compare her before and after.
> 
> ...



Dear graphics update,
awesome design change

oh dont forget when she was made into an adult dragon she was still AS OLD AS SPYRO


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 4, 2010)

Shes in her late teens, you can tell in game.


----------



## sethisto (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm not seeing much of a difference other than better graphics.



she is totally different


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha, I just realised there's threads _exactly_ like this on about 5 other forums by you. How old are you, anyway?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Haha, I just realised there's threads _exactly_ like this on about 5 other forums by you. How old are you, anyway?


...you're on 5 other forums that this guy is on?  What are they?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> ...you're on 5 other forums that this guy is on?  What are they?



Google


----------



## Carenath (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is not sexy. At all.


It's far more appealing than most furry characters.



sethisto said:


> Oh also this... and another question here.  A lot of people seem to be pretty crazy about this picture on lulz, including me.  No clue why.. What about this makes it so awesome?
> 
> Warning:adult Content <snip>


It's the total anthesis of awesome, it's fucking horrible.



sethisto said:


> Cynder doesn't need tits to be awesome.  Even in anthro form. <snip>


Eh.. no.

Time to put a fork in this.


----------

